# l'ansia da preservativo rotto



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

Va be' comunque stanotte mi si è rotto il preservativo...vorrei piangere ma ci rido su


----------



## Nicka (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Va be' comunque stanotte mi si è rotto il preservativo...vorrei piangere ma ci rido su


Divento zia tris!!!! :festa: :festa: :festa:


----------



## Falcor (28 Giugno 2016)

Magari son gemelli.


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Divento zia tris!!!! :festa: :festa: :festa:


C è il serio rischio...sono in piena ovulazione. Ho chiamato in ps x la pillola del giorno dopo. Mi han detto che non ha controindicazioni ne se allatto ne se dovesse proseguire la gravidanza. E che assolutamente non è detto che interrompa la fecondazione. Sicchè la vado a prendere. Uff. Saranno 2 settimane lunghissime


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Magari son gemelli.


Morirei:sonar:


----------



## Nicka (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> C è il serio rischio...sono in piena ovulazione. Ho chiamato in ps x la pillola del giorno dopo. Mi han detto che non ha controindicazioni ne se allatto ne se dovesse proseguire la gravidanza. E che assolutamente non è detto che interrompa la fecondazione. Sicchè la vado a prendere. Uff. Saranno 2 settimane lunghissime


Dai, non è detto succeda niente...
Comunque sai come si dice...non c'è 2 senza 3!!


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dai, non è detto succeda niente...
> Comunque sai come si dice...non c'è 2 senza 3!!


Nel caso ti tengo presente come madrina/babysitter!
Madò che anzia...


----------



## Nicka (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Nel caso ti tengo presente come madrina/babysitter!
> Madò che anzia...


Passi la madrina... (oddio....Madrinaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! :rotfl, ma la babysitter ti prego no, ho già dato!!!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Va be' comunque stanotte mi si è rotto il preservativo...vorrei piangere ma ci rido su


Pillola del giorno dopo?
Io sarei in PS dopo un minuto, dovesse capitarmi 

edit: non avevo letto che avevi chiamato


----------



## banshee (28 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Passi la madrina... (oddio....Madrinaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! :rotfl, ma la babysitter ti prego no, ho già dato!!!


come no.... e per eventuali piccoli bannini? me li molli così? o cioppettini....


----------



## Nicka (28 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> come no.... e per eventuali piccoli bannini? me li molli così? o cioppettini....


Aprirò una scuola e me li schiaffate tutti dentro...come una novella Jo March...
Che cazzo di pensieri...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Aprirò una scuola e me li schiaffate tutti dentro...come una novella Jo March...
> Che cazzo di pensieri...


Se vuoi una mano come babysitter ci sono :voodoo:


----------



## Nicka (28 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se vuoi una mano come babysitter ci sono :voodoo:


Sta faccina mi inquieta un po' però...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sta faccina mi inquieta un po' però...


Non capisco perchè
Io adoro i bambini:angelo::wide-grin:


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Morirei:sonar:


perdona la domanda, ma perchè ti affidi al solo preservativo? si sa che c'è sempre una percentuale di rischio che si rompa


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Va be' comunque stanotte mi si è rotto il preservativo...vorrei piangere ma ci rido su


Azzerola.... Eh capita


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> perdona la domanda, ma perchè ti affidi al solo preservativo? si sa che c'è sempre una percentuale di rischio che si rompa


Peechè lamigliore amica di mia mamma medico, senza figli, atea mi ha sempre messo in guardia contro la pillola e comunque non so se ho beccato il farmacista più coglione dell universo ma mi ha atterito sugli effetti collaterali a lungo termini e ora sono un po' in paranoia. In attesa che mi risponda medico di famiglia e ginecologo


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Peechè lamigliore amica di mia mamma medico, senza figli, atea mi ha sempre messo in guardia contro la pillola e comunque non so se ho beccato il farmacista più coglione dell universo ma mi ha atterito sugli effetti collaterali a lungo termini e ora sono un po' in paranoia. In attesa che mi risponda medico di famiglia e ginecologo


per me ti hanno raccontato delle cazzate immonde sulla pillola.  o almeno sulle pillole di ultima generazione.

voglio dire, si sa che i preservativi possono rompersi.   fortunatamente non è un evento frequente, ma è una possibilità.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Peechè lamigliore amica di mia mamma medico, senza figli, atea mi ha sempre messo in guardia contro la pillola e comunque non so se ho beccato il farmacista più coglione dell universo ma mi ha atterito sugli effetti collaterali a lungo termini e ora sono un po' in paranoia. In attesa che mi risponda medico di famiglia e ginecologo


Gli effetti coolaterali li confermo anche io. L ho smessa da 4 anni e non tornerei mai piu indietro. 
Un po piu di atenzione ma almeno zero depressione e desiderio sessuale sotto la suola delle scarpe per non parlare di attacchi di panico...


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> per me ti hanno raccontato delle cazzate immonde sulla pillola.  o almeno sulle pillole di ultima generazione.
> 
> voglio dire, si sa che i preservativi possono rompersi.   fortunatamente non è un evento frequente, ma è una possibilità.


Leggi Caciottina sotto. Perplesso io la pillola non la voglio prendere.certo che il discorso a posteriori sulla pillola di ventanni fa me lo potrei risentire tra ventanni su quelle di oggi. La medicina è una scienza inesatta. Il preservativo rotto è la prima volta che mi capita in tanti anni. Sto valutando spirale/chiusura tube.


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Gli effetti coolaterali li confermo anche io. L ho smessa da 4 anni e non tornerei mai piu indietro.
> Un po piu di atenzione ma almeno zero depressione e desiderio sessuale sotto la suola delle scarpe per non parlare di attacchi di panico...


Dicono che incida molto anche sull infertilità presa per tanti anni


----------



## Nicka (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Peechè lamigliore amica di mia mamma medico, senza figli, atea mi ha sempre messo in guardia contro la pillola e comunque non so se ho beccato il farmacista più coglione dell universo ma mi ha atterito sugli effetti collaterali a lungo termini e ora sono un po' in paranoia. In attesa che mi risponda medico di famiglia e ginecologo


Ti metto in guardia anche io.
Ne ho cambiate 4 e mi hanno fatto solo danni. Alla fine ho deciso che me ne fotto della pillola...tengo più alla mia salute che al "rischio" di rimanere incinta.


----------



## Alessandra (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Peechè lamigliore amica di mia mamma medico, senza figli, atea mi ha sempre messo in guardia contro la pillola e comunque non so se ho beccato il farmacista più coglione dell universo ma mi ha atterito sugli effetti collaterali a lungo termini e ora sono un po' in paranoia. In attesa che mi risponda medico di famiglia e ginecologo


Che effetti collaterali a lungo termine sulla pillola del giorno dopo? Mi interessa


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Leggi Caciottina sotto. Perplesso io la pillola non la voglio prendere.certo che il discorso a posteriori sulla pillola di ventanni fa me lo potrei risentire tra ventanni su quelle di oggi. La medicina è una scienza inesatta. Il preservativo rotto è la prima volta che mi capita in tanti anni. Sto valutando spirale/chiusura tube.



http://www.laleggepertutti.it/39037...terilizzazione-della-donna-e-lecita-in-italia


lo so che la medicina è una scienza inesatta, io mi sono anche più volte detto disponibile a testare il "pillolo" per noi uomini, solo che pare che la sperimentazione sul tema langua.


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Che effetti collaterali a lungo termine sulla pillola del giorno dopo? Mi interessa


Penso di esser diventata bianca come un cencio e mi stava candendo il pupo di braccio.
mi ha detto ma lei lo sa che è l equivalente di 5 scatole di pillole contraccettive? Lei potrebbe nin avere nessun effetto collaterale nell immediato e sviluppare un tumore alle ovaie tra 20 anni  (è appena mancata la compagnia dell amico di mio marito di tumore alla cervice mia coetanea con bimbo e già mi ha scosso)io stavo svenendo.
poi ha rincarato e mi fa
 lei bombarda il suo organismo per innescare un mestruo artificiale. È come se chiedesse al suo corpo di funzionare al contrario.
io sempre più confusa cercavo conferme negli occhi dell altro farmacista e di una ragazza(penso tirocinante)


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.laleggepertutti.it/39037...terilizzazione-della-donna-e-lecita-in-italia
> 
> 
> lo so che la medicina è una scienza inesatta, io mi sono anche più volte detto disponibile a testare il "pillolo" per noi uomini, solo che pare che la sperimentazione sul tema langua.


Io le medicine le piglio solo se strettamente necessarie. Non credo nell omeopatia e le testimonianza di nicka e cacio mi interessano molto


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.laleggepertutti.it/39037...terilizzazione-della-donna-e-lecita-in-italia
> 
> 
> lo so che la medicina è una scienza inesatta, io mi sono anche più volte detto disponibile a testare il "pillolo" per noi uomini, solo che pare che la sperimentazione sul tema langua.


Ma perchè mi hai postato sta roba? Nin sono ne minorenne ne interdetta:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Penso di esser diventata bianca come un cencio e mi stava candendo il pupo di braccio.
> mi ha detto ma lei lo sa che è l equivalente di 5 scatole di pillole contraccettive? Lei potrebbe nin avere nessun effetto collaterale nell immediato e sviluppare un tumore alle ovaie tra 20 anni  (è appena mancata la compagnia dell amico di mio marito di tumore alla cervice mia coetanea con bimbo e già mi ha scosso)io stavo svenendo.
> poi ha rincarato e mi fa
> lei bombarda il suo organismo per innescare un mestruo artificiale. È come se chiedesse al suo corpo di funzionare al contrario.
> io sempre più confusa cercavo conferme negli occhi dell altro farmacista e di una ragazza(penso tirocinante)


obbiettore di coscienza?


----------



## Nicka (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io le medicine le piglio solo se strettamente necessarie. Non credo nell omeopatia e le testimonianza di nicka e cacio mi interessano molto


Ho sempre avuto ciclo irregolare e soffro di ovaie policistiche.
Mi hanno fatto prendere la pillola dai 15 ai 20 anni, nel pieno dello sviluppo.
Gli ormoni non si sono stabilizzati e infatti ho avuto una ricaduta da sballamento totale pochissimi anni fa.
Mi faceva trattenere liquidi, gonfiore, dolori fortissimi al seno (tanto da non poter dormire a pancia all'ingiù), mi si gonfiavano le ghiandole, non avevo più salivazione nè lacrimazione, non tolleravo nemmeno le lenti a contatto.
Mal di testa lancinanti, io già ci soffro per problemi miei, con la pillola aumentavano a dismisura. Aumento di peso notevole. Ciclo dolorosissimo, talmente forte da non alzarmi dal letto i primi due giorni.
E ogni pillola mi ha dato queste controindicazioni. L'ho presa per anni e poi ho smesso, ho riprovato recentemente ma la questione non cambia, quindi per quanto mi riguarda non vale vecchia e nuova generazione.
La mia migliore amica non ha mai potuto prenderla perchè a seguito di analisi per poterla iniziare le hanno trovato a livello genetico una situazione che non le permette di prendere la pillola, rischia seriamente trombosi, ictus, etc...


----------



## Caciottina (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io le medicine le piglio solo se strettamente necessarie. Non credo nell omeopatia e le testimonianza di nicka e cacio mi interessano molto


guarda, io usai il cerotto Evra per diversi anni, dai 18 ai 24. mi ci sono sempre trovata benissimo, nessun fastidio nausea, aumenti di peso, zero totale...
poi pero nel 2012 iniziai a soffrire di diversi disturbi, dall ansia al calo del desiderio sessuale, dalla depression alla perdita di capelli...
quando tornai in italia durante una delle mie vacanza andai dalla mia ginecologa a roma, e lei mi suggeri di provare a smettere con gli ormoni , che forse erano loro la causa, ma io stavo malissimo..non riuscii ad andare a lavoro per diverse settimane data la depressione, piangevo solo e non mangiavo piu..
oh....la smisi e dopo 2 mesi circa ero una donna nuova...da quando l ho smessa mai avuto cose del genere....
in pratica da quello che ho capito e Erato' mi corregga se sbaglio, poniamo che le donne producano 12 tipi diversi di ormoni, da quelli del sistema simpatico, a quelli testosteroidei....assumendo la pillola o il cerotto (quindi ormoni) il nostro corpo percepisce un surplus ormonale e smette di produrne di suo, quindi la pillola sostuisce in QUANTITA' ma non in QUALITA' l amount di ormoni che noi produciamo....questo porta per es. al calo del desiderio, e alla depressione perche non produciamo piu seratonina anche se l ormone in presenza c'e',


----------



## Caciottina (28 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho sempre avuto ciclo irregolare e soffro di ovaie policistiche.
> Mi hanno fatto prendere la pillola dai 15 ai 20 anni, nel pieno dello sviluppo.
> Gli ormoni non si sono stabilizzati e infatti ho avuto una ricaduta da sballamento totale pochissimi anni fa.
> Mi faceva trattenere liquidi, gonfiore, dolori fortissimi al seno (tanto da non poter dormire a pancia all'ingiù), mi si gonfiavano le ghiandole, non avevo più salivazione nè lacrimazione, non tolleravo nemmeno le lenti a contatto.
> ...


anche io ce l ho, l unico modo per prendere la pillola e non rischiare la trombosi fu smettere di fumare


----------



## Nicka (28 Giugno 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> anche io ce l ho, l unico modo per prendere la pillola e non rischiare la trombosi fu smettere di fumare


A lei hanno dato il divieto assoluto, non era fumatrice...


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma perchè mi hai postato sta roba? Nin sono ne minorenne ne interdetta:rotfl:


hai citato come ipotesi la chiusura delle tube e siccome ricordavo che in Italia la cosa non fosse proprio liscia, ho cercato qualcosa  che spiegasse.


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> obbiettore di coscienza?


Mi è venuto il dubbio. Comunque gli ho detto che ci pensavo ancora un attimo, che tanto sono aperti 24h e lui tranquillissimo "siamo qua".
Bah ora aspetto di sentire gli altri 2 pareri e poi mi do una mossa perchè prima la prendo e meglio è.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A lei hanno dato il divieto assoluto, non era fumatrice...


ahh ok, per me quella era la sine qua non.
io avevo la combinazione di endometriosis, ovaie policistiche e colesterolo altissimo, in piu fumavo


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai citato come ipotesi la chiusura delle tube e siccome ricordavo che in Italia la cosa non fosse proprio liscia, ho cercato qualcosa  che spiegasse.


Grazie. Non lo sapevo. A parte gli scherzi. Trovo che su sti argomenti c è ancora una forte posizione etica di molti medici


----------



## Nicka (28 Giugno 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ahh ok, per me quella era la sine qua non.
> io avevo la combinazione di endometriosis, ovaie policistiche e colesterolo altissimo, in piu fumavo


L'endometriosi per fortuna mi manca...:unhappy:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Mi è venuto il dubbio. Comunque gli ho detto che ci pensavo ancora un attimo, che tanto sono aperti 24h e lui tranquillissimo "siamo qua".
> Bah ora aspetto di sentire gli altri 2 pareri e poi mi do una mossa perchè prima la prendo e meglio è.


eri nei giorni pericolosi?
se non lo eri eviterei di prenderlam e' verissimo che e' una botta ormonale terrificante..


----------



## Caciottina (28 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'endometriosi per fortuna mi manca...:unhappy:


per fortuna si, se gia hai un ciclo doloroso, l endometriosis ti uccide, io negli ultimi 4 cicli sono svenuta 2 volte dal dolore. una in metro e una metre andavo all ospedale proprio per I dolori


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Grazie. Non lo sapevo. A parte gli scherzi. Trovo che su sti argomenti c è ancora una forte posizione etica di molti medici


io ci credo nel fatto che sia la prima volta che ti si rompe, il preservativo, ci mancherebbe.

è che da uomo so che c'è una percentuale di rischio che la cosa si verifichi.   percentuale che non ti saprei quantificare, ma che spero non superi il 5%, altrimenti sarebbe preoccupante.

quindi domando sempre il perchè non venga integrato il preservativo.   sapendo bene che basta che si rompa una volta, per ottenere l'effetto che non si voleva ottenere.

sulla possibilità che ti sia imbattuta in un medico obbiettore, penso di potermici giocare qualche soldo. ma come Caciottina vedo che ha confermato, non ti ha detto una cazzata riguardo la componente ormonale.

Sulla pillola, resto un tantino basito da queste testimonianze, non perchè non creda siano vere, ma perchè ho avuto esperienze non così drammatiche, ma è pur vero che ogni donna fa storia a sè.


----------



## Nicka (28 Giugno 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> per fortuna si, se gia hai un ciclo doloroso, l endometriosis ti uccide, io negli ultimi 4 cicli sono svenuta 2 volte dal dolore. una in metro e una metre andavo all ospedale proprio per I dolori


Non ho più cicli dolorosi da qualche anno, fastidio sì, ma non più a quel livello.
Lo svenimento l'ho rischiato qualche volta, ma io non sono mai svenuta in vita mia quindi soffrivo in maniera abominevole e cosciente...
Comunque la pillola è il male...:unhappy:


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> eri nei giorni pericolosi?
> se non lo eri eviterei di prenderlam e' verissimo che e' una botta ormonale terrificante..


Si Cacio. Non mi taglierei le vene per una terza gravidanza, ma diciamo che l idea non mi galvanizza. Poi la seconda gravidanza mi ha massacrato a livello psicologico, mi avevano paventato scenari inquietanti. Avevo un po' perso il contatto con il corpo e i medici certe volte sono dei cani a livello di sensibilità, ti dicono cose orribili con un cinismo spietato.


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ci credo nel fatto che sia la prima volta che ti si rompe, il preservativo, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> è che da uomo so che c'è una percentuale di rischio che la cosa si verifichi.   percentuale che non ti saprei quantificare, ma che spero non superi il 5%, altrimenti sarebbe preoccupante.
> 
> ...


Ma se fosse obbiettore non dovrebbe dichiararsi?avrei dovuto chiederlo io?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Si Cacio. Non mi taglierei le vene per una terza gravidanza, ma diciamo che l idea non mi galvanizza. Poi la seconda gravidanza mi ha massacrato a livello psicologico, mi avevano paventato scenari inquietanti. Avevo un po' perso il contatto con il corpo e i medici certe volte sono dei cani a livello di sensibilità, ti dicono cose orribili con un cinismo spietato.


allora, se posso un consiglio, evitala. sarebbe la tu a 3 gravidanza, hai davvero bisogno di medici? 
mia mamma la terza se l e' fatta tutta sola, certo solo fino al 7 mese, poi vittoria e' nata premature per un problema al cuore....e podalica...
non lasciarti initmorire dai dottori, tu sai bene quello che succeed al tuo corpo.
pero dipende insmma, e' una gravidanza...se non te la senti allora si prendi la pillola oggi stesso, magari presa una volta sola nella vita cosi male non puo fare, ma e' un po un controsenso dire di non volerla prendere per il rischio di infertilita (tra le alter cose) e prenderla proprio per lo stesso motivo


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma se fosse obbiettore non dovrebbe dichiararsi?avrei dovuto chiederlo io?


oddio bella domanda.   sul dichiararsi, mi verrebbe da risponderti, ad istinto, sì.   ma non ne ho certezza.

so con certezza, per averne discusso a profusione all'università (insieme al valore penale dei pompini) che il diritto all'obiezione termina con l'induzione al travaglio.

sulla dichiarazione di obiezione.....provo a controllare.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma se fosse obbiettore non dovrebbe dichiararsi?avrei dovuto chiederlo io?


no non devo dichiaralro e possono anche non esserlo ma simpatizzare per la vita, diciamo cosi. io non ho mai Saputo che il mio medico di famiglia lo fosse finche non rimasi incinta. e' il mio medico (e gincologo, io ne hp due, una donna e un uomo) da sempre...non mi assistita nell aborto perche obbiettore


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> allora, se posso un consiglio, evitala. sarebbe la tu a 3 gravidanza, hai davvero bisogno di medici?
> mia mamma la terza se l e' fatta tutta sola, certo solo fino al 7 mese, poi vittoria e' nata premature per un problema al cuore....e podalica...
> non lasciarti initmorire dai dottori, tu sai bene quello che succeed al tuo corpo.
> pero dipende insmma, e' una gravidanza...se non te la senti allora si prendi la pillola oggi stesso, magari presa una volta sola nella vita cosi male non puo fare, ma e' un po un controsenso dire di non volerla prendere per il rischio di infertilita (tra le alter cose) e prenderla proprio per lo stesso motivo


Volevo solo un'altro confronto medico(è un amico di famiglia e mi aiuterebbe a capire) e poi valutare. Il discorso infertilità oggi come oggi non mi tange proprio. Anzi. E la parola tumore e trombosi   che mi hanno annichilito


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> no non devo dichiaralro e possono anche non esserlo ma simpatizzare per la vita, diciamo cosi. io non ho mai Saputo che il mio medico di famiglia lo fosse finche non rimasi incinta. e' il mio medico (e gincologo, io ne hp due, una donna e un uomo) da sempre...non mi assistita nell aborto perche obbiettore


Grazie Cacio. Cambio farmacista allora ma che poi non interrompe nulla ma previene. Che cazzo di obiezioni sono? È equiparato ad un contraccettivo...


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Grazie Cacio. Cambio farmacista allora ma che poi non interrompe nulla ma previene. Che cazzo di obiezioni sono? È equiparato ad un contraccettivo...


non ho trovato di meglio di questo estratto:

http://ordinemedicimc.regione.marche.it/viewdoc.asp?CO_ID=7364


----------



## Tulipmoon (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Leggi Caciottina sotto. Perplesso io la pillola non la voglio prendere.certo che il discorso a posteriori sulla pillola di ventanni fa me lo potrei risentire tra ventanni su quelle di oggi. La medicina è una scienza inesatta. Il preservativo rotto è la prima volta che mi capita in tanti anni. Sto valutando spirale/chiusura tube.



E' vero la pillola ha molti effetti collaterali, e non tutte tra l'altro possono prenderla, comunque dopo un tot di anni va interrotta per infertilità. Ti consiglierei la spirale medicata IUD, ma all'inizio dà qualche noia, poi dopo si stabilizza e non dà problemi di infertilità.

Per il farmacista "coglione" che hai incontrato, bisogna vedere cosa ti ha detto, mettere in guardia è il loro mestiere, se ha allarmato più del dovuto ha commesso un errore invece. Ci sono gli obiettori di coscienza, ma in quel caso in teoria semplicemente non te la doveva dare, se ha allarmato e basta per questo motivo allora è un coglione.


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ho trovato di meglio di questo estratto:
> 
> http://ordinemedicimc.regione.marche.it/viewdoc.asp?CO_ID=7364


Utile perchè mi sa che è il mio caso. Se fossi stata convinta l avrei acquistata, lui non me l ha negata. Certo che per correttezza avrebbe dovuto dirmelo che era un parere anche di coscienza il suo. Non capisco se si è deciso di consentirne l acquisto in farmacia che cavolo di posizione è?


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> E' vero la pillola ha molti effetti collaterali, e non tutte tra l'altro possono prenderla, comunque dopo un tot di anni va interrotta per infertilità. Ti consiglierei la spirale medicata IUD, ma all'inizio dà qualche noia, poi dopo si stabilizza e non dà problemi di infertilità.
> 
> Per il farmacista "coglione" che hai incontrato, bisogna vedere cosa ti ha detto, mettere in guardia è il loro mestiere, se ha allarmato più del dovuto ha commesso un errore invece. Ci sono gli obiettori di coscienza, ma in quel caso in teoria semplicemente non te la doveva dare, se ha allarmato e basta per questo motivo allora è un coglione.


Mi ha allarmato e non mi ha negato l acquisto.


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] forse sto monopolizzando il thread. Se vuoi deragliami


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Utile perchè mi sa che è il mio caso. Se fossi stata convinta l avrei acquistata, lui non me l ha negata. Certo che per correttezza avrebbe dovuto dirmelo che era un parere anche di coscienza il suo. Non capisco se si è deciso di consentirne l acquisto in farmacia che cavolo di posizione è?


credo sia la solita querelle tra medici, nel senso che qualcuno considera la pillola del giorno dopo un contraccettivo e chi la considera un metodo abortivo precoce.

è come quando si definisce il momento di inizio della gravidanza, c'è chi lo calcola dal concepimento e c'è chi lo calcola (come me) dal momento dell'annidamento in utero.

ad esempio, a chi soffre gravemente di endometriosi, l'annidamento in utero matterialmente non può avvenire, quindi l'ovulo fecondato non avrà mai la chance di superare la primissima fase.
almeno così mi è stato spiegato il concetto.


----------



## Tulipmoon (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Mi ha allarmato e non mi ha negato l acquisto.



Ho letto dopo....ha esagerato. Decisamente. Stai tranquilla...in ogni caso parla col medico per essere più tranquilla, ma ha esagerato


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> credo sia la solita querelle tra medici, nel senso che qualcuno considera la pillola del giorno dopo un contraccettivo e chi la considera un metodo abortivo precoce.
> 
> è come quando si definisce il momento di inizio della gravidanza, c'è chi lo calcola dal concepimento e c'è chi lo calcola (come me) dal momento dell'annidamento in utero.
> 
> ...


Ma è stata dichiarata metodo contraccettivo perchè ostacola il concepimento non lo interrompe. Tanto che leggevo che può risultare blando se assunto in giorni di ovulazione


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Dicono che incida molto anche sull infertilità presa per tanti anni


.


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Ho letto dopo....ha esagerato. Decisamente. Stai tranquilla...in ogni caso parla col medico per essere più tranquilla, ma ha esagerato


Perchè  ha esagerato mannaggia??il mio medico non mi richiama e  la gine non risponde. Al ps non mi hanno parlato di nulla di tutto ciò infatti.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Penso di esser diventata bianca come un cencio e mi stava candendo il pupo di braccio.
> mi ha detto ma lei lo sa che è l equivalente di 5 scatole di pillole contraccettive? Lei potrebbe nin avere nessun effetto collaterale nell immediato e sviluppare un tumore alle ovaie tra 20 anni  (è appena mancata la compagnia dell amico di mio marito di tumore alla cervice mia coetanea con bimbo e già mi ha scosso)io stavo svenendo.
> poi ha rincarato e mi fa
> lei bombarda il suo organismo per innescare un mestruo artificiale. È come se chiedesse al suo corpo di funzionare al contrario.
> io sempre più confusa cercavo conferme negli occhi dell altro farmacista e di una ragazza(penso tirocinante)


Credo che sia tutto soggettivo. Ovvero...quanto ti spaventa una nuova gravidanza? A me 150 su 100 per cui prenderei pur con tutti gli effetti collaterali possibile la pillola del giorno dopo
Metterei tutto sul piatto della bilancia e deciderei


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> *Ma se fosse obbiettore non dovrebbe dichiararsi?*avrei dovuto chiederlo io?


Per esperienza personale no. Almeno con me non si è dichiarato quando mi ha convinto a non fare l'ammiocentesi


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che sia tutto soggettivo. Ovvero...quanto ti spaventa una nuova gravidanza? A me 150 su 100 per cui prenderei pur con tutti gli effetti collaterali possibile la pillola del giorno dopo
> Metterei tutto sul piatto della bilancia e deciderei


Non da strapparmi le vesta ma manco da stappare champagne. Vorrei solo essere edotta un po' meglio dal punto di vista medico, non è etico il mio dilemma.


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per esperienza personale no. Almeno con me non si è dichiarato quando mi ha convinto a non fare l'ammiocentesi


Lo trovo molto, molto ma molto scorretto.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non da strapparmi le vesta ma manco da stappare champagne. Vorrei solo essere edotta un po' meglio dal punto di vista medico, non è etico il mio dilemma.


Avevo capito
Porto il mio esempio. Se accadesse a me dovrebbe dirmi che prendendo la pillola del giorno dopo rischierei di morire. Altrimenti prenderei qualsiasi cosa mi impedisse di restare incinta

Per quel che riguarda la pillola contraccettiva presa per tantissimi anni e mi sono trovata benissimo come con la spirale
Odio il preservativo se non necessario in rapporti non stabili


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avevo capito
> Porto il mio esempio. Se accadesse a me dovrebbe dirmi che prendendo la pillola del giorno dopo rischierei di morire. Altrimenti prenderei qualsiasi cosa mi impedisse di restare incinta
> 
> Per quel che riguarda la pillola contraccettiva presa per tantissimi anni e mi sono trovata benissimo come con la spirale
> Odio il preservativo se non necessario in rapporti non stabili


Ma ripeto sentirmi parlare di tumore e trombosi..proprio a cuor leggero non vado, poi razionalmente mi sembra eccessivo.

Per il futuro spirale a sto punto.


----------



## banshee (28 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avevo capito
> Porto il mio esempio. Se accadesse a me dovrebbe dirmi che prendendo la pillola del giorno dopo rischierei di morire. Altrimenti prenderei qualsiasi cosa mi impedisse di restare incinta
> 
> Per quel che riguarda la pillola contraccettiva presa per tantissimi anni e mi sono trovata benissimo come con la spirale
> Odio il preservativo se non necessario in rapporti non stabili



la spirale dopo aver avuto i figli? la mia ginecologa vorrebbe farmela mettere adesso, quella per nullipare, dice che non ha alcuna controindicazione e che è demonizzata dagli obiettori di coscienza.

io mi sono trovata male con la contraccezione ormonale (ho provato pillola e nuvaring) ho dovuto interrompere.

adesso uso l'ansia e il preservativo :rotfl:


----------



## Tulipmoon (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Perchè  ha esagerato mannaggia??il mio medico non mi richiama e  la gine non risponde. Al ps non mi hanno parlato di nulla di tutto ciò infatti.



ha esagerato perché probabilmente è un obiettore di coscienza, ma gli è stato detto dal capo che invece la deve vendere. Perché sono rischi che si hanno anche con la pillola normale, ma non scientificamente provati, anzi spesso si riferiscono a formulazioni vecchie e non più in uso.
Inoltre si possono avere per assunzioni ripetute di questo farmaco. Certo non è una passeggiata di salute, e qualche disagio fisico lo sentirai. Ma allarmare sul cancro lo trovo veramente eccessivo.
Informati comunque anche sulla pillola dei 5 giorni (Ellaone), ha un principio attivo diverso e più sicuro per certi versi (ad esempio per chi non può prendere la pillola normale e si trova in questa situazione). Ovviamente non vanno presi come caramelle, ma per l'uso per cui sono destinati sono sicuri. E anche questo il giorno che la prendi non starai al 7° cielo. Comunque già che parli col tuo medico chiediglielo.
Anche questa pillola molti obiettori di coscienza ne parlano come se fosse una pillola abortiva, ma non lo è!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> la spirale dopo aver avuto i figli? la mia ginecologa vorrebbe farmela mettere adesso, quella per nullipare, dice che non ha alcuna controindicazione e che è demonizzata dagli obiettori di coscienza.
> 
> io mi sono trovata male con la contraccezione ormonale (ho provato pillola e nuvaring) ho dovuto interrompere.
> 
> adesso uso l'ansia e il preservativo :rotfl:


Io l'ho messa dopo i figli ma so che la mettono tranquillamente anche prima
Assolutamente demonizzata dagli obiettori perchè considerata metodo abortivo e non contraccettivo


----------



## banshee (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma ripeto sentirmi parlare di tumore e trombosi..proprio a cuor leggero non vado, poi razionalmente mi sembra eccessivo.
> 
> Per il futuro spirale a sto punto.


betty io la pillola del giorno dopo l'ho presa due volte. due incidenti simili al tuo, non ho voluto rischiare.

doloretti e ciclo irregolare, ma nessun problema. 

rischio trombosi me l'ha paventato la ginecologa per la terapia contraccettiva ormonale, perché fumavo come una turca. ho smesso  e tutto ok. Poi ho interrotto nuvaring ma per altri problemi..


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> betty io la pillola del giorno dopo l'ho presa due volte. due incidenti simili al tuo, non ho voluto rischiare.
> 
> doloretti e ciclo irregolare, ma nessun problema.
> 
> rischio trombosi me l'ha paventato la ginecologa per la terapia contraccettiva ormonale, perché fumavo come una turca. ho smesso  e tutto ok. *Poi ho interrotto nuvaring* ma per altri problemi..


Vade retro.....un incubo


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> ha esagerato perché probabilmente è un obiettore di coscienza, ma gli è stato detto dal capo che invece la deve vendere. Perché sono rischi che si hanno anche con la pillola normale, ma non scientificamente provati, anzi spesso si riferiscono a formulazioni vecchie e non più in uso.
> Inoltre si possono avere per assunzioni ripetute di questo farmaco. Certo non è una passeggiata di salute, e qualche disagio fisico lo sentirai. Ma allarmare sul cancro lo trovo veramente eccessivo.
> Informati comunque anche sulla pillola dei 5 giorni (Ellaone), ha un principio attivo diverso e più sicuro per certi versi (ad esempio per chi non può prendere la pillola normale e si trova in questa situazione). Ovviamente non vanno presi come caramelle, ma per l'uso per cui sono destinati sono sicuri. E anche questo il giorno che la prendi non starai al 7° cielo. Comunque già che parli col tuo medico chiediglielo.
> Anche questa pillola molti obiettori di coscienza ne parlano come se fosse una pillola abortiva, ma non lo è!


Grazie moltissimo. Mi hai rincuorata.


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> betty io la pillola del giorno dopo l'ho presa due volte. due incidenti simili al tuo, non ho voluto rischiare.
> 
> doloretti e ciclo irregolare, ma nessun problema.
> 
> rischio trombosi me l'ha paventato la ginecologa per la terapia contraccettiva ormonale, perché fumavo come una turca. ho smesso  e tutto ok. Poi ho interrotto nuvaring ma per altri problemi..


Grazie per la tesminianza. Mi sentivo veramente smarrita. Vado a prendere il grande all asilo e provo in un'altra farmacia. Più passa tempo pegggio è. Ma eri in giorni super fertility?


----------



## banshee (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Grazie per la tesminianza. Mi sentivo veramente smarrita. Vado a prendere il grande all asilo e provo in un'altra farmacia. Più passa tempo pegggio è. Ma eri in giorni super fertility?


una volta sì e una no.

 ho il ciclo molto regolare (avevo, da quando ho interrotto nuvaring è un casino) quindi la prima volta ero sicurissima, la seconda era il giorno dopo la fine del ciclo e avevo l'ansia de "gli spermatozoi possono vivere fino a 72 ore all'interno dell'utero" .

ma il tuo gine che dice? tu sei sicura di essere superfertile?


----------



## Alessandra (28 Giugno 2016)

Betty, l'ho presa tre volte ma sempre entro le 24 ore.  Un paio di volte ero in ovulazione. 
Non ho avuto neanche gli effetti collaterali. E' andato tutto bene.


----------



## Nicka (28 Giugno 2016)

Betty, la pillola del giorno dopo è sicuramente un concentrato di ormoni che può dare effetti collaterali come tutte le medicine in commecio.
Però non è corretto che ti si facciano azioni di terrorismo psicologico.
Se per una pillola tra 20 anni ti può venire il cancro allora stiamo freschi, è come dire che esci di casa e ti cade una tegola in testa.


----------



## ipazia (28 Giugno 2016)

Ciao Betty....mi associo alle altre. 

Io l'ho presa una volta a 20 anni. 
E poi ho fatto compagnia ad altre che l'hanno presa. Mia sorella compresa. 

Mi riferisco alla pillola del giorno dopo. 

Qualche disturbo, ovviamente, visto che è un concentrato di ormoni, ma niente a che vedere con la descrizione terroristica del farmacista. 
Prevedere la comparsa di un tumore fra 20 anni poi è surreale...allora anche a carne rossa o le carni con una alta percentuale di ormone della crescita, per dire...e sono ipotesi, che non esistono studi su così lunga distanza, a che io sappia. 
Quindi direi che ha piuttosto calcato la mano. (stronzo!)

Ad una amica in pronto soccorso, medico obiettore, avevano fatto la morale, umiliandola parecchio fra l'altro e durante la visita ginecologica, quindi era anche in una posizione fisica piuttosto "debole". E dandole informazioni allarmistiche. 
Nell'altro pronto soccorso in cui poi eravamo andate, trattamento completamente diverso e informazioni serene. Su rischi e benefici.  

Rischi ce ne sono. Come per ogni assunzione di farmaco. E benefici anche. Come per ogni assunzione di farmaco. 

Il massimo effetto ce l'ha entro le prime 24 ore e poi va in parabola discendente. 

In caso di emergenza, se mi trovassi nella tua situazione, la userei senza pensarci su due volte.


----------



## ipazia (28 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vade retro.....un incubo


Anche per me!!!

mai più e mai più!!!!


----------



## Ridosola (28 Giugno 2016)

Io ho preso la pillola del giorno dopo due volte, la prima ero in piena ovulazione: non sono rimasta incinta e non ho avuto disturbi! Il farmacista ha decisamente esagerato, anche a me furono esposti i rischi e le controindicazioni, ma non con quei toni da apolisse! 
La pillola anticoncezionale l'ho presa per circa due anni, poi ho smesso perchè ho iniziato a soffrire spesso di formicolio e/o sensazione di addormentamento alle gambe. Insomma, ho temuto trombosi o ictus (sono anche fumatrice) e decisi di interrompere.
Adesso vorrei riprenderla, dovrei smettere di fumare però...


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Io ho preso la pillola del giorno dopo due volte, la prima ero in piena ovulazione: non sono rimasta incinta e non ho avuto disturbi! Il farmacista ha decisamente esagerato, anche a me furono esposti i rischi e le controindicazioni, ma non con quei toni da apolisse!
> La pillola anticoncezionale l'ho presa per circa due anni, poi ho smesso perchè ho iniziato a soffrire spesso di formicolio e/o sensazione di addormentamento alle gambe. Insomma, ho temuto trombosi o ictus (sono anche fumatrice) e decisi di interrompere.
> Adesso vorrei riprenderla, dovrei smettere di fumare però...


smettere di fumare è sempre una buona scelta, pillola o non pillola.


----------



## Ridosola (28 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> smettere di fumare è sempre una buona scelta, pillola o non pillola.


Lo so...ma è così maledettamente difficile decidere di smettere!


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Lo so...ma è così maledettamente difficile decidere di smettere!


non deve essere facile  deve essere la cosa migliore da fare.


----------



## Ridosola (28 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non deve essere facile  deve essere la cosa migliore da fare.


In questo momento la tua frase mi fa pensare ad altre decisioni... per nulla facili... e pensare a queste decisioni mi rende ancora più difficile decidere di smettere di fumare


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> In questo momento la tua frase mi fa pensare ad altre decisioni... per nulla facili... e pensare a queste decisioni mi rende ancora più difficile decidere di smettere di fumare


da non fumatore posso capire che, in periodi di stress, la sigaretta sia una buona amica.

ma è un'amica fasulla   e poi il pacchetto che fumi tu quanto è arrivato a costare, adesso?


----------



## Tessa (28 Giugno 2016)

Betty,
ho preso la pillola del giorno dopo in piu' occasioni. 
Risalgono al paleozoico ormai. 
Ma non e' altro che una pillola normale che assumi per qualche giorno, poi interrompi e ti viene il ciclo. 
Tel'hanno fatta un pi' spessa.....


----------



## Ridosola (28 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> da non fumatore posso capire che, in periodi di stress, la sigaretta sia una buona amica.
> 
> ma è un'amica fasulla   e poi il pacchetto che fumi tu quanto è arrivato a costare, adesso?


Lascia stare... € 5,20... un furto!


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Lascia stare... € 5,20... un furto!


appunto.    molto meglio valutare che precauzioni prendere


----------



## Alessandra (28 Giugno 2016)

Betty,
Hai avuto la sfiga di incontrare un farmacista di quelli che sono paragonabili agli obiettori di coscienza che descriveva Ipazia. 
Io l'ho presa in uk e qui la prendi direttamente in farmacia e senza prescrizione.  L'unica accortezza è che il farmacista si accerta chiedendoti se hai mai avuto allergie a non so che componente chimico e ti avverte degli eventuali effetti collaterali. 

Leggevo su internet che la pillola (quella normale) viene spesso usata per controllare o far regredire cisti e fibromi e che pare che controlli anche I tumori alle ovaie.  Puó invece aumentare lievemente il rischio per quello al seno. 
Non so se ha ragione il farmacista o no....ma tutte le volte che l'ho presa nessuno mi ha mai detto dei rischi tra 20 anni.  Mi pare esagerato e poi, voglio dire,  la prendesti in questa occasione e basta,  non saresti una che la usa come anticoncezionale regolare. 

E poi....quale farmaco fa bene al fegato? 
Se compro l'aspirina il farmacista mi viene a dire "attenzione che tra 30 anni protresti avere una problemi seri al fegato? "

L'abuso nuoce,  senza dubbio. ...ma la pillola del giorno dopo si prende raramente. Un aborto (vero e proprio) con il feto già nell'utero ci fa più male....


----------



## spleen (28 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Penso di esser diventata bianca come un cencio e mi stava candendo il pupo di braccio.
> mi ha detto ma lei lo sa che è l equivalente di 5 scatole di pillole contraccettive? *Lei potrebbe nin avere nessun effetto collaterale nell immediato e sviluppare un tumore alle ovaie tra 20 anni  (è appena mancata la compagnia dell amico di mio marito di tumore alla cervice mia coetanea con bimbo e già mi ha scosso)io stavo svenendo.*
> poi ha rincarato e mi fa
> lei bombarda il suo organismo per innescare un mestruo artificiale. È come se chiedesse al suo corpo di funzionare al contrario.
> io sempre più confusa cercavo conferme negli occhi dell altro farmacista e di una ragazza(penso tirocinante)


Ma porca pupazza! 

Di solito i tumori dopo tanti anni avvengono per accumulo di sostanze, perciò per assunzioni prolungate, non episodiche. Se si tratta di ormoni dopo poco tempo dall' interruzione dell' assunzione vengono espulsi da soli.

Prevedere rischi per una cosa episodica, affermare cosa succederà tra 20 anni mi sembra un po' fuori luogo.

Comunque guarda che il condom non è uno dei metodi più sicuri, bisognerebbe associarlo dicono ad altro es. spirale.

Ma qua non c' è un medico che ti spiega meglio del mio sentito dire?


----------



## Eratò (28 Giugno 2016)

Il metodo contraccettivo è una scelta importante e non viene di certo fatta in base a dei consigli su un forum...Si parla col proprio ginecologo che in base al anamnesi personale e familiare,in base ad eventuali patologie(es.endometriosi o presenza di fibroadenomi) che richiedono una visita ginecologica ed un ecografia e molti altri elementi si decide il metodo contraccettivo piu adatto.Per cui dire "sai c'è la spirale ,l'anello vaginale,la pillola..." lascia il tempo che trova.Andare dal ginecologo e parlarne è la cosa più sensata..La pillola del giorno dopo ha degli effetti collaterali ma anche la tachipirina o l'Oki li ha.Ma non è detto che compaiano sempre e a tutti in entrambi i casi.Ma comunque il suo meccanismo si basa sul bloccare l'ovulazione e non ha effetti sulla mucosa uterina e sul annidamento e quindi non avrebbe un effetto abortivo(che ha la RU 486 invece).La si può assumere entro 72 ore dal rapporto ma prima la si assume e meglio è.


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

E niente ho comprato la ElleOne(120 ore) ma non la prenderò.
Ho avuto i miei confronti medici e, visto la mia personale situazione , ho fatto ulteriori valutazioni che mi hanno portato a non prenderla.
Comunque il mio medico amico mi ha confermato che paventare un tumore è da coglioni, mi ha detto che è come prevedere che morirò in un incidente stradale  e direi che quel farmacista non mi vedrà mai più, vista la sua scorrettezza.
  [MENTION=4644]Alessandra[/MENTION] anche in italia per le maggiorenni non serve ricetta.


----------



## bettypage (28 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il metodo contraccettivo è una scelta importante e non viene di certo fatta in base a dei consigli su un forum...Si parla col proprio ginecologo che in base al anamnesi personale e familiare,in base ad eventuali patologie(es.endometriosi o presenza di fibroadenomi) che richiedono una visita ginecologica ed un ecografia e molti altri elementi si decide il metodo contraccettivo piu adatto.Per cui dire "sai c'è la spirale ,l'anello vaginale,la pillola..." lascia il tempo che trova.Andare dal ginecologo e parlarne è la cosa più sensata..La pillola del giorno dopo ha degli effetti collaterali ma anche la tachipirina o l'Oki li ha.Ma non è detto che compaiano sempre e a tutti in entrambi i casi.Ma comunque il suo meccanismo si basa sul bloccare l'ovulazione e non ha effetti sulla mucosa uterina e sul annidamento e quindi non avrebbe un effetto abortivo(che ha la RU 486 invece).La si può assumere entro 72 ore dal rapporto ma prima la si assume e meglio è.


Grazie Eratò. Si parlava in termini assolutamente generici ma è doverosa la tua precisazione. Proprio per questo non mi addentro sulle ragioni della mia scelta.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il metodo contraccettivo è una scelta importante e non viene di certo fatta in base a dei consigli su un forum...Si parla col proprio ginecologo che in base al anamnesi personale e familiare,in base ad eventuali patologie(es.endometriosi o presenza di fibroadenomi) che richiedono una visita ginecologica ed un ecografia e molti altri elementi si decide il metodo contraccettivo piu adatto.Per cui dire "sai c'è la spirale ,l'anello vaginale,la pillola..." lascia il tempo che trova.Andare dal ginecologo e parlarne è la cosa più sensata..La pillola del giorno dopo ha degli effetti collaterali ma anche la tachipirina o l'Oki li ha.Ma non è detto che compaiano sempre e a tutti in entrambi i casi.Ma comunque il suo meccanismo si basa sul bloccare l'ovulazione e non ha effetti sulla mucosa uterina e sul annidamento e quindi non avrebbe un effetto abortivo(che ha la RU 486 invece).La si può assumere entro 72 ore dal rapporto ma prima la si assume e meglio è.


Ottimo imtervento !!!! :up:


----------



## Alessandra (29 Giugno 2016)

Molto chiara @Erato grazie


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Betty, la pillola del giorno dopo è sicuramente un concentrato di ormoni che può dare effetti collaterali come tutte le medicine in commecio.
> *Però non è corretto che ti si facciano azioni di terrorismo psicologico.*
> Se per una pillola tra 20 anni ti può venire il cancro allora stiamo freschi, è come dire che esci di casa e ti cade una tegola in testa.


Infatti. Questo coglione di farmacista era un misogino o un bigotto baciapile. E spesso le due cose vanno a braccetto


----------



## oro.blu (29 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Peechè lamigliore amica di mia mamma medico, senza figli, atea mi ha sempre messo in guardia contro la pillola e comunque non so se ho beccato il farmacista più coglione dell universo ma mi ha atterito sugli effetti collaterali a lungo termini e ora sono un po' in paranoia. In attesa che mi risponda medico di famiglia e ginecologo





caciottina ha detto:


> Gli effetti coolaterali li confermo anche io. L ho smessa da 4 anni e non tornerei mai piu indietro.
> Un po piu di atenzione ma almeno zero depressione e desiderio sessuale sotto la suola delle scarpe per non parlare di attacchi di panico...


Confermo... Almeno dopo un po di anni. ...
ti sei dimenticata che la signorina diventa come il deserto del Sahara e nemmeno i lubrificanti te la fanno "rinvenire"....

Ci sarebbero due metodi un po' drastici. ..


----------



## oro.blu (29 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai citato come ipotesi la chiusura delle tube e siccome ricordavo che in Italia la cosa non fosse proprio liscia, ho cercato qualcosa  che spiegasse.


Dipende a me l'hanno consigliata dopo il 2 parto (cesario come il primo) ed avevo solo 30 anni. Sinceramente mi sono pentita di non averlo fatto allora (ma parlo con il sapere di poi). Comunque la chiusura delle tube è gratuita per il servizio sanitario, mentre la vasectomia è a pagamento.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Confermo... Almeno dopo un po di anni. ...
> ti sei dimenticata che la signorina diventa come il deserto del Sahara e nemmeno i lubrificanti te la fanno "rinvenire"....
> 
> Ci sarebbero due metodi un po' drastici. ..


A me non è successo...ho da sempre i ptoblema opposto e la pillola non ha modificato per nulla.
Credo che sia davvero soggettivo


----------



## bettypage (30 Giugno 2016)

Comunque l unico contraccettivo sicuro al 100% è uno


Spoiler


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2016)

vero.


----------



## LDS (30 Giugno 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> guarda, io usai il cerotto Evra per diversi anni, dai 18 ai 24. mi ci sono sempre trovata benissimo, nessun fastidio nausea, aumenti di peso, zero totale...
> poi pero nel 2012 iniziai a soffrire di diversi disturbi, dall ansia al calo del desiderio sessuale, dalla depression alla perdita di capelli...
> quando tornai in italia durante una delle mie vacanza andai dalla mia ginecologa a roma, e lei mi suggeri di provare a smettere con gli ormoni , che forse erano loro la causa, ma io stavo malissimo..non riuscii ad andare a lavoro per diverse settimane data la depressione, piangevo solo e non mangiavo piu..
> oh....la smisi e dopo 2 mesi circa ero una donna nuova...da quando l ho smessa mai avuto cose del genere....
> in pratica da quello che ho capito e Erato' mi corregga se sbaglio, poniamo che le donne producano 12 tipi diversi di ormoni, da quelli del sistema simpatico, a quelli testosteroidei....assumendo la pillola o il cerotto (quindi ormoni) il nostro corpo percepisce un surplus ormonale e smette di produrne di suo, quindi la pillola sostuisce in QUANTITA' ma non in QUALITA' l amount di ormoni che noi produciamo....questo porta per es. al calo del desiderio, e alla depressione perche non produciamo piu seratonina anche se l ormone in presenza c'e',



basta farlo senza e si evita il rischio di romperlo.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> basta farlo senza e si evita il rischio di romperlo.


Se poi non scopi, eviti tutti i rischi.


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Comunque l unico contraccettivo sicuro al 100% è uno
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


...mio papà mi consigliava un'aspirina fra le ginocchia e non farla cadere....


----------



## Caciottina (30 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> basta farlo senza e si evita il rischio di romperlo.


Perche sei scemo e cretino


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...mio papà mi consigliava un'aspirina fra le ginocchia e non farla cadere....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


..quasi poetico!..:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> basta farlo senza e si evita il rischio di romperlo.


...geniale!:up:


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...geniale!:up:


vero.   metti che deve fare un ingresso a volo d'angelo sul prato.....si romperebbe in ogni caso.   quindi tanto vale risparmiare i soldi,no?


----------



## brenin (30 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...mio papà mi consigliava un'aspirina fra le ginocchia e non farla cadere....


Ho dei dubbi sull'efficacia.... perchè il versante "verso"  resta scoperto....


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...mio papà mi consigliava un'aspirina fra le ginocchia e non farla cadere....


Il mio continua a consigliarmi il culo...:unhappy:


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> vero.   metti che deve fare un ingresso a volo d'angelo sul prato.....si romperebbe in ogni caso.   quindi tanto vale risparmiare i soldi,no?


...non farmi ricordare!!! una fra le storie più allucinanti io abbia mai ascoltato :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ho dei dubbi sull'efficacia.... perchè il versante "verso"  resta scoperto....


...credo non considerasse nemmeno l'opzione...


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...non farmi ricordare!!! una fra le storie più allucinanti io abbia mai ascoltato :rotfl:


dai che come scena dev'essere stata meravigliosa  peccato essercela persa.


----------



## brenin (30 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...credo non considerasse nemmeno l'opzione...


Non mi sono spiegato ....  intendevo dire che, nonostante le ginocchia serrate, da dietro, il "tentatore" avrebbe comunque potuto accedere al triangolo magico....


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio continua a consigliarmi il culo...:unhappy:


ecco..per l'appunto...

ricordo un suo tentativo di spiegare ad una me 15enne la questione dell'accoppiamento umano. 
Aveva iniziato con un breve e balbettante excursus sull'apparato genitale maschile, per poi finire per balbettare ulteriormente e poi incazzarsi per dovermi spiegare cose del genere. 

Al che mi ricordo che l'avevo alleggerito dicendogli che i maschi per me non erano interessanti sessualmente. E siam rimasti d'accordo che ne avremmo parlato al momento giusto...(mai capito quale fosse...)
E fino ai 18 anni è stato pure così. 

Poi a 18 anni sono tornata a casa galvanizzata dalla mia prima volta, l'ho raccontata tutta contenta...mia madre è quasi svenuta e mi ha accusato per anni di aver "interrotto" la vita sessuale con mio padre. Mio padre ha smesso di parlarmi per circa sei mesi. Delusissimo da me. 

Fortuna che non mi danno più consigli:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegato ....  intendevo dire che, nonostante le ginocchia serrate, da dietro, il "tentatore" avrebbe comunque potuto accedere al triangolo magico....


uh...che ingenua...non ci ero mica arrivata!!:rotfl::rotfl:

ma l'altra sua opzione era schiena rasente muro....forse per quello non lo considerava!..

dio come sono contenta di non essere più adolescente!!!!:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> dai che come scena dev'essere stata meravigliosa  peccato essercela persa.


A me era bastato dover mettere toppe alle conseguenze!!!


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me era bastato dover mettere toppe alle conseguenze!!!


ma un paio di applausi con la sua faccia in mezzo alle tue mani non glieli hai fatti?


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> uh...che ingenua...non ci ero mica arrivata!!:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma l'altra sua opzione era schiena rasente muro....forse per quello non lo considerava!..
> 
> dio come sono contenta di non essere più adolescente!!!!:carneval:


io da quando sono stata costretta ad interrompere la terapia ormonale mi sento molto back to the 18een, tra ansie, controlli di ovulazione, preservativi :facepalm:


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma un paio di applausi con la sua faccia in mezzo alle tue mani non glieli hai fatti?


...aveva una faccia così sconsolata e spaventata, che no...non mi era venuto in mente.
Mi sembrava più importante il PS, visto che non smetteva di sanguinare. 

Dopo...era inutile...era talmente scornato e dolorante, la sua morosetta talmente imbarazzata che più che ripetere l'ovvio...mi sembrava di sparare sulla crocerossa....


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io da quando sono stata costretta ad interrompere la terapia ormonale mi sento molto back to the 18een, tra ansie, controlli di ovulazione, preservativi :facepalm:


Ti da ansia usare il preservativo? Come mai? 

Io lo uso serenamente. 
Fra l'altro da quando ho smesso di giocattare con gli ormoni sono un orologio svizzero, vado con la luna...quindi sono serena anche per quello. 

Mi da ansia solo il pensiero dell'adolescenza...neanche se mi proponessero milioni di euro rivivrei un solo istante. Piuttosto sotto il ponte a morir di fame!!

Adolescenza...brrr...che momentacci....:unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...aveva una faccia così sconsolata e spaventata, che no...non mi era venuto in mente.
> Mi sembrava più importante il PS, visto che non smetteva di sanguinare.
> 
> Dopo...era inutile...era talmente scornato e dolorante, la sua morosetta talmente imbarazzata che più che ripetere l'ovvio...mi sembrava di sparare sulla crocerossa....


cuore di burro.


----------



## bettypage (30 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...mio papà mi consigliava un'aspirina fra le ginocchia e non farla cadere....


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (30 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> dai che come scena dev'essere stata meravigliosa  peccato essercela persa.





ipazia ha detto:


> ...aveva una faccia così sconsolata e spaventata, che no...non mi era venuto in mente.
> Mi sembrava più importante il PS, visto che non smetteva di sanguinare.
> 
> Dopo...era inutile...era talmente scornato e dolorante, la sua morosetta talmente imbarazzata che più che ripetere l'ovvio...mi sembrava di sparare sulla crocerossa....


Ma si può ricordare pubblicamente questo aneddoto? Mi avete incuriosito


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti da ansia usare il preservativo? Come mai?
> 
> Io lo uso serenamente.
> Fra l'altro da quando ho smesso di giocattare con gli ormoni sono un orologio svizzero, vado con la luna...quindi sono serena anche per quello.
> ...


no tesò l'ansia ce l'ho di default :carneval: non mi mette ansia usare il profilattico..! 
mi scoccia un po', ma solo perché mi toglie l'estemporaneità e l'effetto sorpresa.. anche se poi si possono trovare anche giochi divertenti proprio per metterlo etc  quindi si compensa...

io ho smesso di pasticciare con gli ormoni due mesi fa e non sto niente bene ancora. ero un orologio svizzero, adesso è un casino, ciclo di 34/35 giorni, mi dura un sacco... e ancora piagnucolo più del dovuto.


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> cuore di burro.


ma no....si stava già massacrando da solo....fra il dolore, lo spavento, il sentirsi coglione, con in più la morosetta nuova a fare da spettatrice al casino...il mio intervento a riguardo sarebbe stato del tutto inutile e superfluo...mi sono limitata a fargli compagnia mentre si viveva le conseguenze della sua furberia...


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma si può ricordare pubblicamente questo aneddoto? Mi avete incuriosito


Lavoravo con gli adolescenti una quindicina di anni fa. In strada. 

Una notte mi era arrivato uno dei ragazzetti con cui lavoravo (mi occupavo di riduzione del danno e dei comportamenti a rischio) mi era arrivato con la morosetta tutto insanguinato e tenendosi le mani all'inguine...con la chiazza di sangue che si allargava...e confusamente mi han spiegato che volevano fare sesso, non si sa bene come nè perchè, al genio era venuto in mente di "lanciarsi" in lei...credo volesse scivolare elegantemente dando prova delle sue doti ginniche (era un fissato della palestra e faceva di muscoli e controllo muscolare il suo dio)...fatto sta che qualcosa dev'essere andato storto ed è rovinosamente scivolato col cazzo esposto sul terreno su cui lei lo attendeva (altra genia della lampada)...

quindi si era escoriato rompendosi anche il frenulo, mi pare...

e mi erano arrivati in quelle condizioni...li avevo portati al PS. Fra l'altro facendo anche una gran fatica, che avevano usato sostanze e quindi non volevano andare in ospedale per paura di essere beccati...e quindi mi ero trovata a convincerli a dire anche il tipo di sostanze ai medici nel caso avessero dovuto somministrare cose per medicarlo.

Suppergiù l'aneddoto è questo... 

Insomma...una nottata intensa....


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no tesò l'ansia ce l'ho di default :carneval: non mi mette ansia usare il profilattico..!
> mi scoccia un po', ma solo perché mi toglie l'estemporaneità e l'effetto sorpresa.. anche se poi si possono trovare anche giochi divertenti proprio per metterlo etc  quindi si compensa...
> 
> io ho smesso di pasticciare con gli ormoni due mesi fa e non sto niente bene ancora. ero un orologio svizzero, adesso è un casino, ciclo di 34/35 giorni, mi dura un sacco... e ancora piagnucolo più del dovuto.


sta ansia....chissà dove si appoggia...mi spiace, è una brutta bestia portarsela appresso!

io smesso con il nuva ring nel 2011. E mai più ripreso. Anche perchè il nuva ring è stato davvero un incubo!!!!

Ci ho messo un sacco di tempo a ricentrarmi...ma una volta smaltiti gli effetti...non farei un passo indietro sull'usare contraccettivi ormonali. Mai più. Croce.

Speriamo passi in fretta questa tua fase...gli ormoni che ballano sono un gran rompimento!!

Edit: il preservativo invece mi diverte un sacco! 
pensa che a me non da senso di togliere estemporaneità...una delle cose che mi piace è proprio quel giocattare con l'attesa..che sia sua o mia..


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> sta ansia....chissà dove si appoggia...mi spiace, è una brutta bestia portarsela appresso!
> 
> io smesso con il nuva ring nel 2011. E mai più ripreso. Anche perchè il nuva ring è stato davvero un incubo!!!!
> 
> Ci ho messo un sacco di tempo a ricentrarmi...ma una volta smaltiti gli effetti...non farei un passo indietro sull'usare contraccettivi ormonali. Mai più. Croce.


eeh io qualche idea ce l'avrei  tare genetiche in primis :rotfl:

allora come praticità, per me è il top. nel senso: inserisci e ciaone proprio, non devi star tutti i giorni a ricordarti la pillola alla stessa ora e che se salti (<---ansia).. anzi io mettevo la sveglia sul cellulare per ricordarmi di toglierlo. come effetti collaterali sto con te. mai più propro. e vale la stessa cosa per tutti i contraccettivi ormonali.

non sto con me, non so mi capisci  non sono centrata ancora e ne sto soffrendo. anche perché io ascolto molto il copro, mi assecondo e mi conosco, mi sento estranea a me. spero passi presto


----------



## bettypage (30 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lavoravo con gli adolescenti una quindicina di anni fa. In strada.
> 
> Una notte mi era arrivato uno dei ragazzetti con cui lavoravo (mi occupavo di riduzione del danno e dei comportamenti a rischio) mi era arrivato con la morosetta tutto insanguinato e tenendosi le mani all'inguine...con la chiazza di sangue che si allargava...e confusamente mi han spiegato che volevano fare sesso, non si sa bene come nè perchè, al genio era venuto in mente di "lanciarsi" in lei...credo volesse scivolare elegantemente dando prova delle sue doti ginniche (era un fissato della palestra e faceva di muscoli e controllo muscolare il suo dio)...fatto sta che qualcosa dev'essere andato storto ed è rovinosamente scivolato col cazzo esposto sul terreno su cui lei lo attendeva (altra genia della lampada)...
> 
> ...


Mamma che dolore....


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Mamma che dolore....


Sempre dalla saggezza paterna...."mal che si vuole, non duole".  (l'avevo tenuta per me, però).

Ero stata accogliente, anche per il dolore...che lo vedevo che si tratteneva per tenere la parte con lei...ma gli faceva davvero male. E conoscendolo, era umiliatissimo!! 

Ma nei giorni successivi ci eravamo fatti qualche confronto su sostanze/sesso e sull'applicazione della palestra ad cazzum.


----------



## Ridosola (30 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lavoravo con gli adolescenti una quindicina di anni fa. In strada.
> 
> Una notte mi era arrivato uno dei ragazzetti con cui lavoravo (mi occupavo di riduzione del danno e dei comportamenti a rischio) mi era arrivato con la morosetta tutto insanguinato e tenendosi le mani all'inguine...con la chiazza di sangue che si allargava...e confusamente mi han spiegato che volevano fare sesso, non si sa bene come nè perchè, al genio era venuto in mente di "lanciarsi" in lei...credo volesse scivolare elegantemente dando prova delle sue doti ginniche (era un fissato della palestra e faceva di muscoli e controllo muscolare il suo dio)...fatto sta che qualcosa dev'essere andato storto ed è rovinosamente scivolato col cazzo esposto sul terreno su cui lei lo attendeva (altra genia della lampada)...
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotflovera te! Non so come hai fatto a rimanere seria e a cercare di aiutarli!


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> basta farlo senza e si evita il rischio di romperlo.


Un vero controllo delle nascite, insomma... e se la tua signora casualmente rimane incinta?


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eeh io qualche idea ce l'avrei  tare genetiche in primis :rotfl:
> 
> allora come praticità, per me è il top. nel senso: inserisci e ciaone proprio, non devi star tutti i giorni a ricordarti la pillola alla stessa ora e che se salti (<---ansia).. anzi io mettevo la sveglia sul cellulare per ricordarmi di toglierlo. come effetti collaterali sto con te. mai più propro. e vale la stessa cosa per tutti i contraccettivi ormonali.
> 
> non sto con me, non so mi capisci  non sono centrata ancora e ne sto soffrendo. anche perché io ascolto molto il copro, mi assecondo e mi conosco, mi sento estranea a me. spero passi presto


non ho dubbi che tu abbia qualche idea 

Certo che capisco...quando avevo smesso il nuvaring, a me erano successi un sacco di casini. Emotivamente proprio. 

Per certi versi è stato un bene...che mi sono ritrovata di botto il corpo addosso...ma anche io ricordo con estrema precisione quella sensazione di non riconoscermi....mi spaventava. E mi faceva sentire molto a disagio. 

E' passata in pochi mesi. Quella sensazione. 

Ma sicuro..mai più roba ormonale. 

...stavo meditando il preservativo femminile anche...qualcuna l'ha mai usato?


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotflovera te! Non so come hai fatto a rimanere seria e a cercare di aiutarli!




Un po' avevo ridacchiato...

...ma al momento ero più preoccupata di capire cosa avesse fatto quel demente...che quando mi sono arrivati io vedevo solo la macchia di sangue che si allargava sui pantaloni, lei balbettava roba incomprensibile e lui era ghiacciato. 

Entrambi piuttosto in aria. 

Quindi volevo capire e metterli in condizione di raccontarmi gestendoli nella paura. 

Passato il casino, l'ho preso per il culo per mesi....


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> non ho dubbi che tu abbia qualche idea
> 
> Certo che capisco...quando avevo smesso il nuvaring, a me erano successi un sacco di casini. Emotivamente proprio.
> 
> ...


Io ero diventato paranoica con il nuvaring, mi sono spaventata. Avevo paure improvvise. Sospeso dopo un paio di mesi sono stata da Dio. Il preservativo lo sopporto poco, mi piace avere il contatto diretto. 
La pillola e la spirale sono le uniche che mi hanno sempre lasciato tranquilla. Non dovermi preoccuparmi per una gravidanza non desiderata mi fa vivere il sesso molto meglio


----------



## Ridosola (30 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Un po' avevo ridacchiato...
> 
> ...ma al momento ero più preoccupata di capire cosa avesse fatto quel demente...che quando mi sono arrivati io vedevo solo la macchia di sangue che si allargava sui pantaloni, lei balbettava roba incomprensibile e lui era ghiacciato.
> 
> ...


Si hai ragione, effettivamente a primo impatto vedersi un ragazzino che si tiene in mano la patta insanguinata, non deve essere stato proprio divertente...una volta analizzata e compresa la situazione però...:rotfl:

PS: ma veramente dopo la tua prima volta sei tornata a casa a raccontarlo ai tuoi?!!! :rotflosso solo immaginare le loro facce!!!


----------



## bettypage (30 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sempre dalla saggezza paterna...."mal che si vuole, non duole".  (l'avevo tenuta per me, però).
> 
> Ero stata accogliente, anche per il dolore...che lo vedevo che si tratteneva per tenere la parte con lei...ma gli faceva davvero male. E conoscendolo, era umiliatissimo!!
> 
> Ma nei giorni successivi ci eravamo fatti qualche confronto su sostanze/sesso e sull'applicazione della palestra ad cazzum.


Alla fine è stato un avvenimento formativo :carneval:


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ero diventato paranoica con il nuvaring, mi sono spaventata. Avevo paure improvvise. Sospeso dopo un paio di mesi sono stata da Dio. Il preservativo lo sopporto poco, mi piace avere il contatto diretto.
> *La pillola e la spirale sono le uniche che mi hanno sempre lasciato tranquilla. Non dovermi preoccuparmi per una gravidanza non desiderata mi fa vivere il sesso molto meglio*



Idem. 
e devo dire che grossi problemi a me la pillola non li ha mai dati.


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ero diventato paranoica con il nuvaring, mi sono spaventata. Avevo paure improvvise. Sospeso dopo un paio di mesi sono stata da Dio. Il preservativo lo sopporto poco, mi piace avere il contatto diretto.
> La pillola e la spirale sono le uniche che mi hanno sempre lasciato tranquilla. Non dovermi preoccuparmi per una gravidanza non desiderata mi fa vivere il sesso molto meglio


Cose simili anche io. Non fortissime. Ma erano lì sotto. 

Ma era proprio il mio corpo a essersi sbilanciato rispetto a come lo conoscevo. Non saprei neanche spiegarlo bene...mi sentivo sbilanciata...una sensazione proprio strana. 

Fra l'altro mi aveva dato dei fastidi anche internamente. 

Brutta esperienza. Proprio brutta. 

Ci ho messo un po' a rimettermi in equilibrio. 

Ma credo di essere molto sensibile agli sbilanciamenti ormonali, che effetti meno forti ma comunque di "perdita" della sensazione del mio corpo "interno" dell'andamento, l'ho sempre percepita anche con la pillola. 

Quindi alla fine dei conti preferisco il preservativo. 

Però la spirale non l'ho mai provata...


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Si hai ragione, effettivamente a primo impatto vedersi un ragazzino che si tiene in mano la patta insanguinata, non deve essere stato proprio divertente...una volta analizzata e compresa la situazione però...:rotfl:
> 
> PS: ma veramente dopo la tua prima volta sei tornata a casa a raccontarlo ai tuoi?!!! :rotflosso solo immaginare le loro facce!!!


Analizzata la situazione...vabbè...:rotfl::carneval:

sì, veramente :facepalm:...non era stata una buona idea....credimi...:condom::carneval:


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Alla fine è stato un avvenimento formativo :carneval:


com'era il detto? 

quel che non ti ammazza, ti rinforza :carneval:


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cose simili anche io. Non fortissime. Ma erano lì sotto.
> 
> *Ma era proprio il mio corpo a essersi sbilanciato rispetto a come lo conoscevo. Non saprei neanche spiegarlo bene...mi sentivo sbilanciata...una sensazione proprio strana.
> *
> ...



idem! stesse identiche cose. 

tra l'altro la pillola, presa durante la mia prima relazione seria dal 2001 al 2004, mi fece ingrassare 12 kg, ma roba in pochi mesi. sembravo gonfiata con il cortisone. 

il nuvaring non mi ha fatto aumentare molto di peso, un 3 kg diciamo, niente di tragico - anche se io sono un po' fissata con il mantenimento del corpo - ma i veri problemi sono stati altri. mi sentivo svenire di sovente, sbilanciata, come dici tu, una sensazione brutta. tachicardia, attacchi di panico..
la mia ginecologa mi consiglia la spirale per nullipare. ma voglio prima tornare "me"...quindi per ora usiamo il preservativo (e non faccio i salti di gioia).


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> idem! stesse identiche cose.
> 
> tra l'altro la pillola, presa durante la mia prima relazione seria dal 2001 al 2004, mi fece ingrassare 12 kg, ma roba in pochi mesi. sembravo gonfiata con il cortisone.
> 
> ...


Gli squilibri ormonali comportano un sacco di problemi purtroppo 
temi che la spirale ti dia effetti collaterali ?


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gli squilibri ormonali comportano un sacco di problemi purtroppo
> temi che la spirale ti dia effetti collaterali ?


diciamo che da perfetta ignorante in materia ho un po' di difficoltà.. la mia ginecologa (atea) mi ha spiegato perfettamente la natura del pregiudizio sulla spirale per chi non ha mai partorito (leggi "diventi sterile!") però ne temo un po' gli effetti..


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> diciamo che da perfetta ignorante in materia ho un po' di difficoltà.. la mia ginecologa (atea) mi ha spiegato perfettamente la natura del pregiudizio sulla spirale per chi non ha mai partorito (leggi "diventi sterile!") però ne temo un po' gli effetti..


Capito, devi fare assolutamemte quello che ti fa sentire più serena


----------



## Spot (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> idem! stesse identiche cose.
> 
> tra l'altro la pillola, presa durante la mia prima relazione seria dal 2001 al 2004, mi fece ingrassare 12 kg, ma roba in pochi mesi. sembravo gonfiata con il cortisone.
> 
> ...


Ciottina mia :inlove:

Comunque, c'è un metodo contraccettivo infallibile che non tocca gli ormoni.


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ciottina mia :inlove:
> 
> Comunque, c'è un metodo contraccettivo infallibile che non tocca gli ormoni.


...l'astensione? o il culo? cit [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] e mastro [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION]


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ciottina mia :inlove:
> 
> Comunque, c'è un metodo contraccettivo infallibile che non tocca gli ormoni.


l'ovino-knaus?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> l'ovino-knaus?


Ma non era ogino? e' diventato un uovo o anche tu usi iPad con correttore automatico :rotfl:?


----------



## Spot (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...l'astensione? o il culo? cit @_Nicka_ e mastro @_oscuro_


Due.. è vero.. due! Sono arrugginita, scusa.



Nobody ha detto:


> l'ovino-knaus?


..eh?


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non era ogino? e' diventato un uovo o anche tu usi iPad con correttore automatico :rotfl:?


no, è un misto tra il metodo cattolico e quello della pecora... una modifica per renderlo più affidabile :carneval:


----------



## LDS (1 Luglio 2016)

penso che l'ultima volta che ho usato il preservativo sia più 10 anni fa.

è insopportabile ed inaccettabile come metodo.

ce ne stanno a bizzeffe di metodi, perchè proprio il preservativo.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> no, è un misto tra il metodo cattolico e quello della pecora... una modifica per renderlo più affidabile :carneval:


Ah del tutto intenzionale ok !!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> penso che l'ultima volta che ho usato il preservativo sia più 10 anni fa.
> 
> è insopportabile ed inaccettabile come metodo.
> 
> ce ne stanno a bizzeffe di metodi, perchè proprio il preservativo.


forse perché protegge anche da eventuali malattie? nel caso non si abbia una relazione fissa...


----------



## Stark72 (1 Luglio 2016)

Mi sa che ho il pisello proprio al minimo sindacale, mai successe ste cose :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

Simy ha detto:


> forse perché protegge anche da eventuali malattie? nel caso non si abbia una relazione fissa...


Verissimo !!


----------



## Spot (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> penso che l'ultima volta che ho usato il preservativo sia più 10 anni fa.
> 
> è insopportabile ed inaccettabile come metodo.
> 
> ce ne stanno a bizzeffe di metodi, perchè proprio il preservativo.


Inaccettabile?




Simy ha detto:


> forse perché protegge anche da eventuali malattie? nel caso non si abbia una relazione fissa...


E sai com'è. Giusto questo particolarino qui di second'ordine...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Mi sa che ho il pisello proprio al minimo sindacale, mai successe ste cose :carneval:


Vabbeh hai avuto meno ansie così 
ma non credo proprio c'entro la misura, temo piuttosto che il preservativo possa essere non conforme 
comunque una mia amica è rimasta incinta anche con la spirale


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Inaccettabile?
> 
> 
> E sai com'è. Giusto questo particolarino qui di second'ordine...



Ma si, proprio una sciocchezza di poco conto


----------



## Stark72 (1 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbeh hai avuto meno ansie così
> ma non credo proprio c'entro la misura, temo piuttosto che il preservativo possa essere non conforme
> comunque una mia amica è rimasta incinta anche con la spirale


Io sono un cecchino.
Ho colpito il bersaglio solo quando dovevo 
Insomma ho fatto sesso solo due volte :rotfl:


----------



## LDS (1 Luglio 2016)

Simy ha detto:


> forse perché protegge anche da eventuali malattie? nel caso non si abbia una relazione fissa...


va bene, non lo metto in dubbio.

ecco perchè io non ho mai cambiato la donna ogni settimana, proprio per evitare di dovermi preoccupare.

ma ad ogni modo non l'ho mai usato e ogni volta che siamo arrivati al dunque, io ho sempre detto: con il preservativo non lo faccio.

preferisco girarmi nel letto e mettermi a dormire.

se tu sei stata con decine di persone ultimamente, non scoperemo e ti farai il test prima.

se invece, come il sottoscritto, l'ultima volta che hai scopato Attila stava ancora cavalcando l'elefante, vedi di spicciarti.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io sono un cecchino.
> Ho colpito il bersaglio solo quando dovevo
> Insomma ho fatto sesso solo due volte :rotfl:


E mi ti sei pure scordato :rotfl:
dovrai prendere lezioni :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (1 Luglio 2016)

Esco da sto 3d che se no mi viene il mal di mondo :condom:


----------



## Stark72 (1 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E mi ti sei pure scordato :rotfl:
> dovrai prendere lezioni :rotfl:


Ormai alla mia veneranda età sono irrecuperabile .
Al momento le uniche lezioni che mi servono sono per il processo civile telematico e le notifiche a mezzo PEC, sto diventando scemo, maledetto paese delle semplificazioni complicate


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> penso che l'ultima volta che ho usato il preservativo sia più 10 anni fa.
> 
> è insopportabile ed inaccettabile come metodo.
> 
> ce ne stanno a bizzeffe di metodi, perchè proprio il preservativo.


Lei è un cretino, si informi! (cit.)


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> va bene, non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> ecco perchè io non ho mai cambiato la donna ogni settimana, proprio per evitare di dovermi preoccupare.
> 
> ...


io semmai avessi trovato un uomo non disposto ad usare il preservativo lo avrei mandato a cagare per direttissima senza passare dal via. 

Sai come si dice: fisarsi è bene, non fidarsi è meglio.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2016)

Simy ha detto:


> forse perché protegge anche da eventuali malattie? nel caso non si abbia una relazione fissa...


vabbè ma stiamo parlando di contraccezione in una relazione con il proprio partner... certo se si scopa in giro è fondamentale.


----------



## Stark72 (1 Luglio 2016)

Comunque a parte le cazzate, in una relazione stabile, dopo i primi tempi, io non lo uso mai.
Ormai c'è una ventennale esperienza nella guida in retromarcia senza perdite d'olio.
:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ormai alla mia veneranda età sono irrecuperabile .
> Al momento le uniche lezioni che mi servono sono per il processo civile telematico e le notifiche a mezzo PEC, sto diventando scemo, maledetto paese delle semplificazioni complicate


Eh ora poi funziona solo così, da me ci sono avvocati che stanno disperatamemte cercando brave segretarie per non perdere tempo infinito ad usare il processo civile telematico, delegando loro all'uso 
con la PEC che problemi hai ? Firma digitale ? 
la firma digitale e' una gran rottura di palle :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Esco da sto 3d che se no mi viene il mal di mondo :condom:


Che succede figliolosa ?


----------



## Stark72 (1 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ora poi funziona solo così, da me ci sono avvocati che stanno disperatamemte cercando brave segretarie per non perdere tempo infinito ad usare il processo civile telematico, delegando loro all'uso
> con la PEC che problemi hai ? Firma digitale ?
> la firma digitale e' una gran rottura di palle :singleeye:


No....dubbi continui su relate, conformità e rotture di palle....anZia.
il documento p7m ormai domina le mie giornate.
Mi creo pure il problema se il ricevente riuscirà ad aprirlo, quando il problema in realtà è suo.
A me la cartaccia piaceva tanto


----------



## drusilla (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> va bene, non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> ecco perchè io non ho mai cambiato la donna ogni settimana, proprio per evitare di dovermi preoccupare.
> 
> ...


ANNIBALE, quello del elefante era ANNIBALE


----------



## Stark72 (1 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> ANNIBALE, quello del elefante era ANNIBALE


mò perché gli dovevi dire come finisce???? Questo è spoiler!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No....dubbi continui su relate, conformità e rotture di palle....anZia.
> il documento p7m ormai domina le mie giornate.
> Mi creo pure il problema se il ricevente riuscirà ad aprirlo, quando il problema in realtà è suo.
> A me la cartaccia piaceva tanto


Uhhuuu non parliamo dei file che tu leggi ed il ricevente no :blank:
Ormai sto zippando ogni cosa per timore che la PEC ricevente non abbia spazio conforme al mio


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> ANNIBALE, quello del elefante era ANNIBALE




ciao!


----------



## Spot (1 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che succede figliolosa ?


Eh mamma bella. Un po' quello che ha scritto Simy.
L'idea che certi atteggiamenti non ricevino solo porte sbattute in faccia mi fa venire un po' di mal di mondo :facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2016)

Però possiamo insistere noi nel dirgli che è incosciente. Quando tradiva la ragazza non usava il preservativo con nessuna delle due.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Eh mamma bella. Un po' quello che ha scritto Simy.
> L'idea che certi atteggiamenti non ricevino solo porte sbattute in faccia mi fa venire un po' di mal di mondo :facepalm:


Ok si, si corre un bel rischio ed più frequente di quanto si possa immaginare, in effetti, soprattutto tra i più giovani


----------



## Stark72 (1 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uhhuuu non parliamo dei file che tu leggi ed il ricevente no :blank:
> Ormai sto zippando ogni cosa per timore che la PEC ricevente non abbia spazio conforme al mio


Pensa che la prossima settimana dovrò notificare un appello, solo che ci sono anche i contumaci, quindi a loro notifica cartacea e agli altri a mezzo PEC....e l'anZia cresce 
vabbè chiudiamo l'argomento prima che ci mandino affanculo :rotfl:


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè ma stiamo parlando di contraccezione in una relazione con il proprio partner... certo se si scopa in giro è fondamentale.





Stark72 ha detto:


> Comunque a parte le cazzate, in una relazione stabile, dopo i primi tempi, io non lo uso mai.
> Ormai c'è una ventennale esperienza nella guida in retromarcia senza perdite d'olio.
> :rotfl:


Ma manco io lo uso più da anni.
Non piaceva a nessuno dei due.
Da sposati, col partner fisso, non c'è neppure il problema di limitare le nascite, quindi...
Diciamocelo, è molto meglio senza ed è anche il bello del sesso tra persone che si fidano l'uno dell'altra.
Se si può e finché si può.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Pensa che la prossima settimana dovrò notificare un appello, solo che ci sono anche i contumaci, quindi a loro notifica cartacea e agli altri a mezzo PEC....e l'anZia cresce
> vabbè chiudiamo l'argomento prima che ci mandino affanculo :rotfl:


Ok fine OT rotture di palle giuridiche :rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (1 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao!


ciao bella! quando ho un attimo tento di scrivere nel thread sul potere nella coppia, li hai dato spunti favolosi


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> idem! stesse identiche cose.
> 
> tra l'altro la pillola, presa durante la mia prima relazione seria dal 2001 al 2004, mi fece ingrassare 12 kg, ma roba in pochi mesi. sembravo gonfiata con il cortisone.
> 
> ...


io non sono mai ingrassata. 

era la sensazione di sbilanciamento e distanza dal mio corpo che poi mi faceva sentire a disagio. 

Mi spegnevo lentamente. Forse per controbilanciare. Boh...

A me il preservativo invece non fa sentire le cose che avete detto, anzi. Mi sembra un giocattolo. 

...ci sto meditando da ieri...magari è un altro dei miei modi di tenere distanza...ne parlerò anche con l'uomo con cui mi vedo. Mi avete dato materiale di riflessione. Grazie!


----------



## Stark72 (1 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok fine OT rotture di palle giuridiche :rotfl:


ti terrò presente per consulti antianZia, me sa che stai più avanti me


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> ciao bella! quando ho un attimo tento di scrivere nel thread sul potere nella coppia, li hai dato spunti favolosi


Sono contenta!!

E scrivi, sì..che sono anche io in cerca di ulteriori spunti!!

Più di tutto, sono contenta che sei di nuovo qui a scrivere!!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ti terrò presente per consulti antianZia, me sa che stai più avanti me


A disposizione se posso esserti utile, sul più avanti boh, io non manco ndo sto messa ormai con tutti sti cambiamenti :rotfl:

comtinuando l'OT i tuoi bimbi ? Dove li porti in vacanza ? Do per scontato che. Li porti


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però possiamo insistere noi nel dirgli che è incosciente. Quando tradiva la ragazza non usava il preservativo con nessuna delle due.


Tipo a goccia che scava nella pietra...


----------



## drusilla (1 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono contenta!!
> 
> E scrivi, sì..che sono anche io in cerca di ulteriori spunti!!
> 
> Più di tutto, sono contenta che sei *di nuovo qui a scrivere*!!


grazie mi fa piacere, comunque ho sempre il problema di non centrarmi mai su un'analisi, sono troppo dispersiva e vado avanti a spunti che non esploro fino in fondo, pensieri flash e brain stormings un po anarchici. Vediamo se riesco a impegnarmi un po di più, che fare la facilona è facile (ops ridondanza voluta), contribuire costruttivamente un po meno :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però possiamo insistere noi nel dirgli che è incosciente. Quando tradiva la ragazza non usava il preservativo con nessuna delle due.


Buongiorno bruni 
si mi sembra che con la picchiatrice non abbia mai fatto cenno al suo uso, ricordo male ?


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> grazie mi fa piacere, comunque ho sempre il problema di non centrarmi mai su un'analisi, sono troppo dispersiva e vado avanti a spunti che non esploro fino in fondo, pensieri flash e brain stormings un po anarchici. Vediamo se riesco a impegnarmi un po di più, che fare la facilona è facile (ops ridondanza voluta), contribuire costruttivamente un po meno :singleeye:


io credo che ognuno abbia il suo modo. Messi insieme ne escono cose, praticamente sempre interessanti. 

Tanti modi tutti insieme fanno ricchezza!


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ora poi funziona solo così, da me ci sono avvocati che stanno disperatamemte cercando brave segretarie per non perdere tempo infinito ad usare il processo civile telematico, delegando loro all'uso
> con la PEC che problemi hai ? Firma digitale ?
> *la firma digitale e' una gran rottura di palle *:singleeye:


Io ormai lavoro solo su documenti da firmare in digitale, tra firme, pec, convalide sto diventando pazza.
Tra l'altro la firma digitale ha giorni in cui si incanta e non riesco a procedere e se sentite bestemmie sono le mie.
Minchia che odio. Ma chi ha inventato ste menate?
La pec? Sono più le volte che non si aprono i file o le mail stesse che le volte in cui riesco a leggerle.
Il peggio, mi spiace, però sono le fatture elettroniche. :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ormai lavoro solo su documenti da firmare in digitale, tra firme, pec, convalide sto diventando pazza.
> Tra l'altro la firma digitale ha giorni in cui si incanta e non riesco a procedere e se sentite bestemmie sono le mie.
> Minchia che odio. Ma chi ha inventato ste menate?
> La pec? Sono più le volte che non si aprono i file o le mail stesse che le volte in cui riesco a leggerle.
> Il peggio, mi spiace, però sono le fatture elettroniche. :unhappy:


chiunque sento al riguardo ha gli stessi problemi, quindi un sistema da noi fallace, mi chiedo se anche all'estero sia così macchinoso e lento 
per quanto mi riguarda servirebbero 2/3 ore in più al giorno per poter restare tranquilli


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> chiunque sento al riguardo ha gli stessi problemi, quindi un sistema da noi fallace, mi chiedo se anche all'estero sia così macchinoso e lento
> per quanto mi riguarda servirebbero 2/3 ore in più al giorno per poter restare tranquilli


Ho dovuto fare la prima fattura elettronica in compagnia del commercialista.
Alla fine era pure sbagliata...:singleeye:
Mi ci sono messa da sola a casa e ci ho perso un pomeriggio, tra l'altro con Aruba se sbagli non puoi modificare, ma devi rifare la procedura da capo. E' una grossa perdita di tempo. Inoltre non segue la fatturazione classica quindi si aprono due vie parallele in quanto a numerazione e starci dietro non solo è macchinoso è fastidioso e antipatico.
Non si può perdere tempo in menate simili.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> *Ma manco io lo uso più da anni.*
> *Non piaceva a nessuno dei due.*
> Da sposati, col partner fisso, non c'è neppure il problema di limitare le nascite, quindi...
> *Diciamocelo, è molto meglio senza* ed è anche il bello del sesso tra persone che si fidano l'uno dell'altra.
> Se si può e finché si può.


Ma infatti, in una relazione fissa non l'ho mai usato. Si, non c'è proprio paragone, senza è tutt'altra cosa.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> ANNIBALE, quello del elefante era ANNIBALE


sto male :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (1 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però possiamo insistere noi nel dirgli che è incosciente. Quando tradiva la ragazza non usava il preservativo con nessuna delle due.


Dici che ascolta?


----------



## drusilla (1 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Dici che ascolta?


l'arroganza dell'ignoranza


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho dovuto fare la prima fattura elettronica in compagnia del commercialista.
> Alla fine era pure sbagliata...:singleeye:
> Mi ci sono messa da sola a casa e ci ho perso un pomeriggio, tra l'altro con Aruba se sbagli non puoi modificare, ma devi rifare la procedura da capo. E' una grossa perdita di tempo. Inoltre non segue la fatturazione classica quindi si aprono due vie parallele in quanto a numerazione e starci dietro non solo è macchinoso è fastidioso e antipatico.
> Non si può perdere tempo in menate simili.


Sulla fatturazione fortunatamente non ho esperienza  visto come è macchinosa la considero una fortuna


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Comunque a parte le cazzate, in una relazione stabile, dopo i primi tempi, io non lo uso mai.
> Ormai c'è una ventennale esperienza nella guida in retromarcia senza perdite d'olio.
> :rotfl:


t'invidio zero.


----------



## LDS (1 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però possiamo insistere noi nel dirgli che è incosciente. Quando tradiva la ragazza non usava il preservativo con nessuna delle due.



azz, ma te lo ricordi...

so passati quasi 10 anni.

che memoria.


----------



## LDS (1 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Dici che ascolta?


ascolto, ma me ne sono sempre fottuto.

non sono mai andato con gente che mi sembrava poco raccomandabile.

l'unica fu a londra quella che mi menava.

e magari la donna sposata quando avevo poco più di 20 anni.

già io ci metto 3 ore a venire senza, con il preservativo è veramente impossibile.

tanto vale che mi guardo una partita di cricket che è più eccitante.


----------



## Spot (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ascolto, ma me ne sono sempre fottuto.
> 
> non sono mai andato con gente che mi sembrava poco raccomandabile.
> 
> ...


Guarda che il rischio di trasmissione di malattie non ha nulla a che fare con le persone poco raccomandabili o meno.

E se hai dei problemi a venire col preservativo (che è un problema TUO, non delle tue partner nè del metodo in sè) il primo a doversi controllare periodicamente sei tu. Per il semplice dovere di dare garanzie più solide del "non vado con gente poco raccomandabile" alla tua partner. Questioni di rispetto e cura umana, sai.

Rischi molto, LDS, ragionando per queste vie.


----------



## Alessandra (1 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] 
Hai detto che chiedi il test se credi ne sia il caso. ...
Test dell'hiv , immagino. 
Ma sai quanto altro si puó prendere? 
Se tutti ragionassero come te, saremmo fritti. ...
Una puó aver avuto pochi partners ma "fatali" (diciamo cosi').non è dalla faccia che puoi valutare.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> io non sono mai ingrassata.
> 
> era la sensazione di sbilanciamento e distanza dal mio corpo che poi mi faceva sentire a disagio.
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] poi non mi leggi per una settimana perché me ne vado ma una cosa te la devo dire. NON SI PUÒ LRGGERE "L'UOMO CON CUI MI VEDO" perché lo scrivi da un anno circa (non sto tenendo conto), tira giù sto muro 
Con affetto eh


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> @_ipazia_ poi non mi leggi per una settimana perché me ne vado ma una cosa te la devo dire. NON SI PUÒ LRGGERE "L'UOMO CON CUI MI VEDO" perché lo scrivi da un anno circa (non sto tenendo conto), tira giù sto muro
> Con affetto eh


Vacanza, mare ????? Invidiaaaaaaaaaa ... Con affetto


----------



## LDS (1 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> @_LDS_
> Hai detto che chiedi il test se credi ne sia il caso. ...
> Test dell'hiv , immagino.
> Ma sai quanto altro si puó prendere?
> ...


io non scopo in giro, non cambio partner ogni mese.

se avessi voluto avere una vita sessuale attiva, sarei stato costretto ad usarlo.


----------



## Alessandra (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> io non scopo in giro, non cambio partner ogni mese.
> 
> se avessi voluto avere una vita sessuale attiva, sarei stato costretto ad usarlo.


Chiaro.  Volevo dirti che ci sono altre malattie trasmissibili con il sesso. ...quando ci si fa I controlli,  si dovrebbe fare un esame anche per quelle. Se prese in tempo sono gestibili.


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> io non scopo in giro, non cambio partner ogni mese.
> 
> se avessi voluto avere una vita sessuale attiva, sarei stato costretto ad usarlo.


Va bene.
Ma almeno le prime volte tutte le nuove partner che hai avuto non ti  hanno chiesto di usarlo?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Dici che ascolta?


No.

Naturalmente la ragazza era serena in una relazione stabile.
Ero serena pure io.


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Naturalmente la ragazza era serena in una relazione stabile.
> *Ero serena pure io*.


Anche io ero serena in una relazione stabile. 
:corna:


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

io mi auguro che soprattutto le persone che vanno con gli impegnati ci stiano particolarmente attente.
e le persone impegnate che tradiscono.

una mia amica si è trovata a dover combattere con una MST perché il compagno (ora ex per fortuna) ha pensato buono di tradirla senza usare precauzioni.

la giustificazione è stata che l'altra gli voleva bene facepalm ed era una "brava ragazza" e lui non pensava lei potesse avere il papilloma e tantomeno tacerlo.

in quel caso sono per le botte proprio. a lei e lui.


----------



## LDS (1 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Va bene.
> Ma almeno le prime volte tutte le nuove partner che hai avuto non ti  hanno chiesto di usarlo?


oddio, ste " tutte le nuove partner " io non le ho avute.

e con la mia attuale ad esempio, quando è successo, lei mi ha detto: però usiamo il preservativo.

e io le ho risposto: primo non li ho, perchè non mi servono, non ho alcuna intenzione di andare a scopare in giro, non lo faccio, perciò non li compro e non li tengo, secondo l'ultima volta che ho avuto una relazione con qualcuna risale a parecchio tempo fa, ma parecchio, non scopo non so nemmeno da quanto tempo che può essere che abbia addirittura dimenticato come si fa.

quindi la domanda vera è se io posso fidarmi di te, non il contrario.

lei mi ha detto che ha avuto una storia con un giocatore di tennis per un 1 anno e mezzo, e che pure per lei era da un po' che non scopava.

e l'abbiamo fatto senza, e abbiamo continuato e non l'abbiamo mai usato, né mai l'userò per quello.

io non cerco donne, me ne basta 1, ne ho trovata una e cerco di tenermela.


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> *io mi auguro che soprattutto le persone che vanno con gli impegnati ci stiano particolarmente attente.*
> e le persone impegnate che tradiscono.
> 
> una mia amica si è trovata a dover combattere con una MST perché il compagno (ora ex per fortuna) ha pensato buono di tradirla senza usare precauzioni.
> ...


Già.
Secondo te il fatto che in una relazione clandestina non lo si usi, come lo si può valutare?
Al di là dell'ovvia considerazione sull'incoscienza, si intende.
Una generale sensazione di fiducia nel partner?
Desiderio di maggiore intimità?
...


----------



## Eratò (1 Luglio 2016)

Anche la "gente raccomandabile" può aver qualcosina dopo essere stata con molta altra "gente raccomandabile" che proprio perchè "raccomandabile" ha deciso che il puffo non era "raccomandabile"...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Anche la "gente raccomandabile" può aver qualcosina dopo essere stata con molta altra "gente raccomandabile" che proprio perchè "raccomandabile" ha deciso che il puffo non era "raccomandabile"...


Con LdS e quelli come lui è come sbattere la testa contro il muro.


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> oddio, ste " tutte le nuove partner " io non le ho avute.
> 
> e con la mia attuale ad esempio, quando è successo, lei mi ha detto: *però usiamo il preservativo.
> *
> ...


E ha accettato queste tue obiezioni?
In Italia credo saresti andato in bianco.


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Anche la "gente raccomandabile" può aver qualcosina dopo essere stata con molta altra "gente raccomandabile" che proprio perchè "raccomandabile" ha deciso che il puffo non era "raccomandabile"...


Quoto.


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> oddio, ste " tutte le nuove partner " io non le ho avute.
> 
> e con la mia attuale ad esempio, quando è successo, lei mi ha detto: però usiamo il preservativo.
> 
> ...


con me andavi in bianco, sicuro sicuro


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Anche la "gente raccomandabile" può aver qualcosina dopo essere stata con molta altra "gente raccomandabile" che proprio perchè "raccomandabile" ha deciso che il puffo non era "raccomandabile"...


esattamente


----------



## LDS (1 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E ha accettato queste tue obiezioni?
> In Italia credo saresti andato in bianco.



ma io non scopo....che malattie mi devo prendere che non scopo con nessuna....


----------



## Eratò (1 Luglio 2016)

Simy ha detto:


> esattamente


Ciao bella


----------



## LDS (1 Luglio 2016)

Simy ha detto:


> con me andavi in bianco, sicuro sicuro


e pazienza, ripeto, piuttosto che usare il preservativo, mi giro dall'altra parte del letto e dormo o ti saluto e ci vediamo domani.

e se siamo interessati ad un certo punto, andiamo a farci il test entrambi, ci dimostriamo che siamo sani come un pesce, e poi scopiamo senza.

a meno che tu non sia interessata ad una botta e via, in qual caso non interessa a me.

perciò saluti.


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ma io non scopo....che malattie mi devo prendere che non scopo con nessuna....


Ok, ma questo lo sai e lo dici tu.
Mi sembra particolare che dall'altra parte si accetti una cosa che ormai è standard.
Voglio dire, fino agli anni 70/max80 il preservativo era una roba da prostitute, dopo, con il traino dell'Aids e di una campagna per l'utilizzo, le nuove generazioni ne hanno assimilato l'uso.


----------



## Eratò (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ma io non scopo....che malattie mi devo prendere che non scopo con nessuna....


Basta una senza preservativo e i piccoli ospiti ti fanno l'occhiolino


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Già.
> Secondo te il fatto che in una relazione clandestina non lo si usi, come lo si può valutare?
> Al di là dell'ovvia considerazione sull'incoscienza, si intende.
> *Una generale sensazione di fiducia nel partner?
> ...


secondo me entrambe le cose.
mi è capitato di sentirmi dire "se vuoi che usiamo il preservativo è perché non ti fidi di me"... eh beh no, non mi fido nemmeno di me stessa a momenti figuriamoci se posso fidarmi di una persona che conosco da poco. 

e tra l'altro, dopo il tradimento, ho scoperto che non potevo fidarmi nemmeno del mio partner (ex) visto che non lo usava nemmeno con la sua amante. 

penso di aver fatto più analisi dopo che ci siamo lasciati che in tutto il resto della mia vita


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ciao bella



ciao


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> @_ipazia_ poi non mi leggi per una settimana perché me ne vado ma una cosa te la devo dire. NON SI PUÒ LRGGERE "L'UOMO CON CUI MI VEDO" perché lo scrivi da un anno circa (non sto tenendo conto), tira giù sto muro
> Con affetto eh


Hai ragione...

ci sto lavorando...lentissimamente...

troverò un nome...con calma lo trovo


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione...
> 
> ci sto lavorando...lentissimamente...
> 
> troverò un nome...con calma lo trovo


io lo definisco "il mio lui".

allora, ragazzo mi pare back to the 90'een, fidanzato desueto, ogni tanto compagno ma mi suona male.. quindi o mi affido al romanesco "l'omo mio" (il dialetto a volte è comodo) oppure "il mio lui". elegante, financo.


----------



## LDS (1 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, ma questo lo sai e lo dici tu.
> Mi sembra particolare che dall'altra parte si accetti una cosa che ormai è standard.
> Voglio dire, fino agli anni 70/max80 il preservativo era una roba da prostitute, dopo, con il traino dell'Aids e di una campagna per l'utilizzo, le nuove generazioni ne hanno assimilato l'uso.


ma non è un problema voglio dire: se non vuole farlo perchè non si fida fa bene, io mica dico di no.

e infatti le ho risposto, andiamo a fare il test insieme se vuoi, ma io non lo faccio con il preservativo perchè è come masturbarsi con una grattugia per il parmigiano.

io non cerco una relazione occasionale, non la voglio, non mi interessa.

se sei nel mio letto è perchè voglio trovarti anche domani e dopo domani, se non ti va, quella è la porta, perchè di sbatterti una volta non mi interessa.

avrei ben capito ed accettato se mi avesse detto di no. Come se mi avesse detto che ha fatto sesso con 50 partner probabilmente io non l'avrei fatto e le avrei chiesto di fare il test prima, perchè con il preservativo non scopo né oggi, né domani, né mai.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ma io non scopo....*che malattie mi devo prendere che non scopo con nessuna*....


la cataratta e l'irsutismo alle mani :singleeye:


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io lo definisco "il mio lui".
> 
> allora, ragazzo mi pare back to the 90'een, fidanzato desueto, ogni tanto compagno ma mi suona male.. quindi o mi affido al romanesco "l'omo mio" (il dialetto a volte è comodo) oppure "il mio lui". elegante, financo.


io ho qualche difficoltà con "mio"...specialmente dopo la mia vecchia relazione. 

Anche se mi piace la sensazione di "mio". 

Sono ancora all'abc su questa cosa...tendo a stare negli agiti di cura e vicinanza.

Con calma...ho paura dell'idillio. E lui anche. Siamo prudenti. Ecco.


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> io ho qualche difficoltà con "mio"...specialmente dopo la mia vecchia relazione.
> 
> Anche se mi piace la sensazione di "mio".
> 
> ...


fai bene. e fate bene. 

io ancora non ho mi sa ben imparato a "tenermi". mi capita di fare sempre gli stessi errori. 

mi dico che prima o poi imparerò. spero


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> fai bene. e fate bene.
> 
> io ancora non ho mi sa ben imparato a "tenermi". mi capita di fare sempre gli stessi errori.
> 
> mi dico che prima o poi imparerò. spero


pensa che lo psyco mi dice che devo smollarmi!! 

e so che ha ragione...faccio lunghi giri...temo me stessa fondamentalmente, lo so...ancora. 
ma per ora questo è il meglio che riesco a fare. Che non significa che non ci sto lavorando. Anzi. 

Lasciare il controllo è un affare veramente complesso...a volte forse lo uso anche un po' come alibi per starmene al sicuro. 

Quanto agli stessi errori, ragionavo con lo psyco che ora come ora sono attenta, gli allarmi funzionano, anche troppo, quindi posso anche rilassarmi a riguardo...te la giro!

a me piacerebbe riuscire a non tenermi...tanto gli errori si fanno comunque...


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> pensa che lo psyco mi dice che devo smollarmi!!
> 
> e so che ha ragione...faccio lunghi giri...temo me stessa fondamentalmente, lo so...ancora.
> ma per ora questo è il meglio che riesco a fare. Che non significa che non ci sto lavorando. Anzi.
> ...


a me capita di peccare di presunzione in questo sai? io credo di essere capace ora. a smollarmi un pezzetto di più, a far capire un po' di più, ad abbassare un pizzico più ogni volta le difese. 
poi vado tranquilla e sono pure contenta! per un po'. poi immancabilmente chi ho davanti mi delude.
delude le mie enoooormi aspettative - che sono enormi a causa mia, visto che per me è una roba difficilissima smollarmi e lasciare il controllo, quindi mi aspetto che dall'altra parte ciò venga riconosciuto come un dono prezioso. così non è. e mi incazzo come una biscia. e mi gelo.

e aricomincia la ruota. :rotfl: io mi gelo, riprendo il controllo, me la faccio passare, poi le cose vanno bene allora mi smollo etc etc

scusate l'ot..meglio che me ne vado al mare va


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> a me capita di peccare di presunzione in questo sai? io credo di essere capace ora. a smollarmi un pezzetto di più, a far capire un po' di più, ad abbassare un pizzico più ogni volta le difese.
> poi vado tranquilla e sono pure contenta! per un po'. poi immancabilmente chi ho davanti mi delude.
> delude le mie enoooormi aspettative - che sono enormi a causa mia, visto che per me è una roba difficilissima smollarmi e lasciare il controllo, quindi mi aspetto che dall'altra parte ciò venga riconosciuto come un dono prezioso. così non è. e mi incazzo come una biscia. e mi gelo.
> 
> ...


ecco...quel meccanismo è uno dei motivi per cui da un lato sto smontando il sistema delle aspettative e dall'altro mi espongo ogni volta un pochetto di più. 

fortuna ho incontrato una persona mooooolto paziente! 

..che io non mi gelo. metto distanza. e finisce l'altro a gelare. anche se non vorrei. 

però già il fatto di vedere il meccanismo, svelarlo, dichiararlo lo depotenzia e lo smonta....un pezzetto per volta.

Sto scoprendo che mi serve una gran pazienza con me stessa...e mi vien più facile averne con gli altri che con me. Quindi alleno anche la pazienza. Che non è un male! E mi dico brava un sacco di volte...un abbraccetto ogni volta. 

Che al netto di lui o chi altri, è mia tutta questa roba. E mi ha sinceramente rotto il cazzo


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ecco...quel meccanismo è uno dei motivi per cui da un lato sto smontando il sistema delle aspettative e dall'altro mi espongo ogni volta un pochetto di più.
> 
> fortuna ho incontrato una persona mooooolto paziente!
> 
> ...


io ancora mi dico "cretina" ogni volta. è grave?


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io ancora mi dico "cretina" ogni volta. è grave?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

eh...magari potresti comprenderti un pochetto di più...accettare che sei ANCHE cretina (io mi davo della cogliona, lui mi diceva "certo, ANCHE cogliona!") e prenderti un po' per il culo..farlo insieme a qualcun altro aiuta. 

Non parlo solo di lui eh...con una o due amiche che stanno facendo un percorso simile al mio ci facciamo compagnia, e quando una si da della cogliona, l'altra ricorda "ANCHE...insieme al resto" e dirlo all'altra è anche ricordarlo a se stesse. E riconoscersi nell'insieme e non solo in alcune parti. 

I "non abbastanza" poi tendono a riconoscersi in modo pieno solo i "cogliona, cretina, etc " di rito. A quelli si da un gran peso. 
I brava invece sembrano scontati. Un dover fare che è il minimo indispensabile. E non è mai sufficiente. 

Ecco..credo che un passo sia nutrire almeno nello stesso modo entrambe le cose "cretina" e "brava". E ricordarsi di non rimanere aggrappate nè ad un modo nè all'altro...che non serve. 

In questo momento sono una bravacogliona (proprio tutto attaccato..quando ci sarà lo spazio in mezzo magari riuscirò a rillassarmi un pochetto di più), che mi commuove per certi versi. Mi faccio tenerezza. E mi abbraccio un po'. A volte ci piango un po'. Espongo il meccanismo. Lo dichiaro. E faccio un passetto in là...

uh...l'ansia scivola via sai...insieme al controllo...

pensa che una delle paure che ho, di fondo, è che se il controllo va via del tutto, la sensazione di libertà che potrei provare mi potrebbe schiacciare. E allora assaporo un pezzettino piccolo per volta. 
Da non fare indigestione e darsi il tempo di riconoscere che il collare non c'è più...


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> eh...magari potresti comprenderti un pochetto di più...accettare che sei ANCHE cretina (io mi davo della cogliona, lui mi diceva "certo, ANCHE cogliona!") e prenderti un po' per il culo..farlo insieme a qualcun altro aiuta.
> 
> ...


..quanto sei bella Ipà. te lo dico col cuore. hai capito molto di più di quanto io abbia detto.

non ho nessuno che stia facendo il mio stesso percorso. anzi, non ho nessuno nel real world che sappia che sto facendo questo percorso. per cui puoi dirmelo tu? se ti va...

se nel week end non mi passa, ci apro un treddì poi


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..quanto sei bella Ipà. te lo dico col cuore. hai capito molto di più di quanto io abbia detto.
> 
> non ho nessuno che stia facendo il mio stesso percorso. anzi, non ho nessuno nel real world che sappia che sto facendo questo percorso. per cui puoi dirmelo tu? se ti va...
> 
> se nel week end non mi passa, ci apro un treddì poi




te sei proprio dolce!! 

E' una cosa bella..proprio bella. 

Facciamoci compagnia!!...e potremmo davvero aprirlo il 3d dei "non abbastanza" e buttarla anche un po' in vacca

...quell* che se anche si fanno dieci km in salita sotto il sole allo zenit e arrivano in cima, mezzi disidratat* e con le gambe rotte, quando arrivano in cima e si trovano chi gli offre un bicchiere d'acqua, emotivo e fisico, rispondono "eh..ma cosa vuoi che sia...non ho mica sete io" :carneval: (e intanto sbavano per quell'acqua...ma non sia mai!!)

un abbraccio per questo week end...

con il tuo lui non riesci a parlare di queste cose? 
...penso sarebbe un buon modo per ovviare al gelo, e a quello che ne consegue...


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> te sei proprio dolce!!
> 
> E' una cosa bella..proprio bella.
> 
> ...


dai, apriamolo. aprilo tu che sei più autorevole :carneval:

"quell* che non se ne perdonano una nemmeno per sbaglio" 

il mio lui...il mio lui dice che io mi sono autoconvinta di non poter essere felice e quindi mi autoboicotto da sola con questi meccanismi perché mi risulta talmente strano stare serena che mi faccio i sabotaggi.
tosta eh? :rotfl::rotfl:

edit: grazie per il dolce. non sai quanto mi fa piacere sentirmelo dire  sono un po' stufa di vedermi solo aggressiva e dura.


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> dai, apriamolo. aprilo tu che sei più autorevole :carneval:
> 
> "quell* che non se ne perdonano una nemmeno per sbaglio"
> 
> ...


Durante questi giorni lo apro! ..più autorevole...mi sa che più che altro sono luuuuungaaaa....:carneval:

perdono????
e che roba è????

io??? quasi una dea minore, non posso sbagliare! ci mancherebbe solo perdonare!!! 

"quell* che dirsi: oh!! sono proprio soddisfatta di questa cosa!"...piuttosto la fustigazione! 

in effetti non ha tutti i torti mi sa il tuo lui, sai...sono un po' autosabotaggi...che se "non sono abbastanza" allora il benessere non mi è concesso. Prima bisogna mettere tutto in ordine, no? 

parlarne depotenzia il meccanismo. 
Dichiararlo in uno spazio di accettazione lo abbassa di intensità, viverlo in compagnia lo rende meno "scuro". che anche le ombre per vivere, hanno bisogno della luce...

con la dolcezza in questo momento io ho in corso una luuuuunga lunghissima discussione....e anche col romanticismo! :condom::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Durante questi giorni lo apro! ..più autorevole...mi sa che più che altro sono luuuuungaaaa....:carneval:
> 
> perdono????
> e che roba è????
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: esatto. io non posso sbagliare. poi quando sbaglio mi sento male e mi detesto.

concordo su tutto...sul viverlo assieme, e condividerlo 
comunque meglio se lo apri tu, che io poi dopo un po' mi ci sento male e comincio a far casino per depotenziare le cose ---> mio altro meccanismo di difesa, rido per non pensare.


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: esatto. io non posso sbagliare. poi quando sbaglio mi sento male e mi detesto.
> 
> concordo su tutto...sul viverlo assieme, e condividerlo
> comunque meglio se lo apri tu, che io poi dopo un po' mi ci sento male e comincio a far casino per depotenziare le cose ---> mio altro meccanismo di difesa, rido per non pensare.


Lo apro. In questi giorni lo apro proprio! 

Eppure i tuoi meccanismi li vedi, è importante. Pensa se non li vedessi e non li riconoscessi. Non è da tutti mettersi lì e decostruire...con tutto quello che comporta in termini di destabilizzazione. E messa in gioco di sè. 

Si tratta di mettersi con calma e pazienza...e pulire ossa


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo apro. In questi giorni lo apro proprio!
> 
> Eppure i tuoi meccanismi li vedi, è importante. Pensa se non li vedessi e non li riconoscessi. Non è da tutti mettersi lì e decostruire...con tutto quello che comporta in termini di destabilizzazione. E messa in gioco di sè.
> 
> Si tratta di mettersi con calma e pazienza...e pulire ossa


lo so. e ne sono contenta, credimi. mi credi? sono anche contenta di me!

è che ogni tanto mi piacerebbe che chi dice di capirmi tanto bene mi capisse veramente.





......mamma mia questa era veramente patetica :condom: mi auto sospendo.


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> lo so. e ne sono contenta, credimi. mi credi? sono anche contenta di me!
> 
> è che ogni tanto mi piacerebbe che chi dice di capirmi tanto bene mi capisse veramente.
> 
> ...


Certo che ci credo. A volte lo si percepisce anche da come scrivi che sei in pace con te. 

se si può chiedere, chiedi e esponiti per essere meglio vista e di conseguenza riconosciuta...che io penso sia il riconoscimento, anche nella non totale comprensione a fare la differenza. Il riconoscimento che si fida del fatto che ci sarà comprensione in un modo o nell'altro. 

SE non puoi chiedere, perchè sai che dall'altra parte il riconoscere te significherebbe smantellare strutture e quindi la tua richiesta sarebbe impossibile e si ritorcerebbe contro di te, allora tieni semplicemente posizione...non si può fare al posto degli altri. E non è neanche funzionale. Che ognuno le proprie energie è bene le usi per sè. 

Ma nel momento in cui non puoi chiedere hai in mano la valutazione della situazione, non di te, non dell'altro, ma della posizione che puoi prendere per prendere comunque il meglio. 

non esiste essere patetici...solo che a volte si è semplicemente molto, molto fragili e impaurit*...e anche questo, come l'essere coglioni, non intacca l'Essenza di ciò che si è...

una cosa che mi fa bene dirmi, è che "ora non è sempre."...il tempo è un alleato, non un nemico...

Edit: guarda che si può essere anche immensamente tristi...profondamente tristi...disperatamente tristi...e a volte lasciarsi esserlo è un modo per essere contenti di sè...per riconoscersi....abbastanza.


----------



## Ridosola (1 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ormai alla mia veneranda età sono irrecuperabile .
> Al momento le uniche lezioni che mi servono sono per il processo civile telematico e le notifiche a mezzo PEC, sto diventando scemo, maledetto paese delle semplificazioni complicate


Per il PCT se vuoi puoi tenermi presente! Ormai sono un treno! Le notifiche a mezzo PEC ci sto lavorando...per il PAT quando ieri sera mi hanno detto che è slittato al 1 gennaio ho fatto i salti di gioia!


----------



## Ridosola (1 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Comunque a parte le cazzate, in una relazione stabile, dopo i primi tempi, io non lo uso mai.
> Ormai c'è una ventennale esperienza nella guida in retromarcia senza perdite d'olio.
> :rotfl:


Stark...io sono rimasta incinta dopo particamente 8 anni di sesso "in retromarcia"...credimi, ogni tanto può scappare la frizione!


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> edit: grazie per il dolce. non sai quanto mi fa piacere sentirmelo dire  sono un po' stufa di vedermi solo aggressiva e dura.


E con la mia di dolcezza ti comunico che quando ci vediamo ti tiro una craniata.


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E con la mia di dolcezza ti comunico che quando ci vediamo ti tiro una craniata.


nicka...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> nicka...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


Eh ma scusa!!!! :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> fai bene. e fate bene.
> 
> io ancora non ho mi sa ben imparato a "tenermi". mi capita di fare sempre gli stessi errori.
> 
> mi dico che prima o poi imparerò. spero





ipazia ha detto:


> pensa che lo psyco mi dice che devo smollarmi!!
> 
> e so che ha ragione...faccio lunghi giri...temo me stessa fondamentalmente, lo so...ancora.
> ma per ora questo è il meglio che riesco a fare. Che non significa che non ci sto lavorando. Anzi.
> ...


io non riesco a tenermi, ma mi sta bene così, non che questo eviti delle "sorbe" pazzesche ma insomma se capitano me le gestisco 
insomma prendere qualche batosta ci può stare come si dice : quel che non ti ammazza, ti fortifica 
ancora respiro sicché finora è andata bene


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E con la mia di dolcezza ti comunico che quando ci vediamo ti tiro una craniata.


puoi provarci...non te lo impedirò


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io non riesco a tenermi, ma mi sta bene così, non che questo eviti delle "sorbe" pazzesche ma insomma se capitano me le gestisco
> insomma prendere qualche batosta ci può stare come si dice : quel che non ti ammazza, ti fortifica
> ancora respiro sicché finora è andata bene


Sai quale è la cosa che più mi spaventa? 

di poter fare male io. E li mi massacrerei. E so che è alfabeto dell'affetto a rovescio. 
Sto scoprendo quanto è ampio lo spazio fra il sapere, il saper fare e il saper essere. 

Che è timore di me. Fondamentalmente. So anche questo. 

Ma è roba proprio un sacco antica questa. 
Di quando mi hanno insegnato che ero malattia e cura. 
E sciogliere quella catena si sta rivelando una roba proprio tosta. 

Che a volte, quando sono stanca, il mio desiderio sarebbe rifugiarmi in un qualche eremo. 
Poi mi rendo conto che non è roba mia questa, che io non sono responsabile a quel modo della vita di nessuno, la tensione si scioglie e ricomincio a sciogliere nodi


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma scusa!!!! :carneval:


a volte una craniata è salutare, in effetti! :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> a volte una craniata è salutare, in effetti! :carneval:


E' che quando vedi una persona che non riesce a guardarsi per quello che in realtà è ti viene da scuoterla...


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che quando vedi una persona che non riesce a guardarsi per quello che in realtà è ti viene da scuoterla...


Vero...io mi sono resa conto che quando mi viene da scuotere è anche perchè in quel non vedere, riconosco un mio non vedere...tanto che quello scuotere mi viene da farlo solo quando ho confidenza e conoscenza...

E' affetto che transita quello che descrivi...e penso sia proprio una ricchezza...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai quale è la cosa che più mi spaventa?
> 
> di poter fare male io. E li mi massacrerei. E so che è alfabeto dell'affetto a rovescio.
> Sto scoprendo quanto è ampio lo spazio fra il sapere, il saper fare e il saper essere.
> ...


Leggendo la prima parte del tuo post ho pensato la frase in neretto, quindi ti quoto 
non puoi ritenerti responsabile della vita di nessuno, ognuno agisce come si sente e deve fidarsi che l'altro saprà gestire questo agire verso di lui 
spero di essermi spiegata :singleeye:

comunque tu e [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] e pure [MENTION=6146]Spot[/MENTION] mi sembrate delle tenere e dolci cipolline,che devono essere sfogliate piano piano per far emergere l' essenza più vera 
e secondo me c'e' tanta roba buona da scoprire


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero...io mi sono resa conto che quando mi viene da scuotere è anche perchè in quel non vedere, riconosco un mio non vedere...tanto che quello scuotere mi viene da farlo solo quando ho confidenza e conoscenza...
> 
> *E' affetto che transita quello che descrivi*...e penso sia proprio una ricchezza...


Shhhhhhhhhh...che poi ci perdo la faccia!!!


----------



## Spot (1 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Leggendo la prima parte del tuo post ho pensato la frase in neretto, quindi ti quoto
> non puoi ritenerti responsabile della vita di nessuno, ognuno agisce come si sente e deve fidarsi che l'altro saprà gestire questo agire verso di lui
> spero di essermi spiegata :singleeye:
> 
> ...


Te sei tenera!!


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Leggendo la prima parte del tuo post ho pensato la frase in neretto, quindi ti quoto
> *non puoi ritenerti responsabile della vita di nessuno, ognuno agisce come si sente e deve fidarsi che l'altro saprà gestire questo agire verso di lui*
> spero di essermi spiegata :singleeye:
> 
> ...


è esattamente il grassetto la questione. 
che messa in parole è linearissima...poi si ingarbuglia, perchè fidarsi dell'altro significa fidarsi di sè, prima di tutto. 

E lì ci sono un sacco di voci che parlano, per quanto mi riguarda. 

Una, in particolare, a volte è ancora piuttosto tirannica. 
Ed è quella che con più fatica riesco ad ascoltare senza finirci sotto. 
Che mi compone visceralmente. E non sempre riesco a distinguerla dalla mia. 

Quando il tuo alfabeto dell'affetto si è costruito sulla vessazione, scardinare la vessazione, prima di tutto quella contro se stessi, che però si credeva fosse affetto...è un lavorio costante. 

E non è questione di traumi. E' proprio questione di apprendimenti. 

Ieri ho pranzato coi miei....guardavo mia madre agire i suoi meccanismi, alcuni li riconosco anche in me...sono tornata a casa spaventata, chiedendomi se non ho scampo. Se anche io non potrò che essere così. 
So razionalmente che riconoscere i meccanismi, collocarli, scioglierli li depotenzia e li colloca...ma la paura sale a volte. 

E più si va vicini al nucleo dell'affetto, più è intensa...poi so anche che se reagisco in realtà confermo, e allora me ne sto ferma e mi metto con pazienza a guardarmi. E ad abbracciarmi. 

Ma gli echi li sento. E ancora mi spaventano. 

Edit: bello cipollina!!!


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Shhhhhhhhhh...che poi ci perdo la faccia!!!


ups...ritiro...è proprio il piacere di dare craniate...sadica sei!!!


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Leggendo la prima parte del tuo post ho pensato la frase in neretto, quindi ti quoto
> non puoi ritenerti responsabile della vita di nessuno, ognuno agisce come si sente e deve fidarsi che l'altro saprà gestire questo agire verso di lui
> spero di essermi spiegata :singleeye:
> 
> ...


Grazie Fiammy. Il paragone con la cipollina mi piace! Anche perché se resisti a sfogliarla anche se è fastidioso e urticante per gli occhi....poi magari qualcosa di buono c'è.


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Grazie Fiammy. Il paragone con la cipollina mi piace! Anche perché se resisti a sfogliarla anche se è fastidioso e urticante per gli occhi....poi magari qualcosa di buono c'è.



Sempre ottimista eh...:carneval:

Pensa un soffritto senza cipolla!!! 

Direi che ne vale la pena "resistere"...no?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Grazie Fiammy. Il paragone con la cipollina mi piace! Anche perché se resisti a sfogliarla anche se è fastidioso e urticante per gli occhi....poi magari qualcosa di buono c'è.


Tu lascia che gli altri ti sfoglino, se lo fanno vuol dire che non sentono fastidio


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sempre ottimista eh...:carneval:
> 
> Pensa un soffritto senza cipolla!!!
> 
> Direi che ne vale la pena "resistere"...no?


Ecco si :up:


----------



## Ridosola (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ormai lavoro solo su documenti da firmare in digitale, tra firme, pec, convalide sto diventando pazza.
> Tra l'altro la firma digitale ha giorni in cui si incanta e non riesco a procedere e se sentite bestemmie sono le mie.
> Minchia che odio. Ma chi ha inventato ste menate?
> La pec? Sono più le volte che non si aprono i file o le mail stesse che le volte in cui riesco a leggerle.
> *Il peggio, mi spiace, però sono le fatture elettroniche*. :unhappy:


Ti straquotissimo!
Io ODIOOOO le fatture elettroniche!


----------



## Ridosola (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> e pazienza, ripeto, piuttosto che usare il preservativo, mi giro dall'altra parte del letto e dormo o ti saluto e ci vediamo domani.
> 
> e se siamo interessati ad un certo punto, andiamo a farci il test entrambi, ci dimostriamo che siamo sani come un pesce, e poi scopiamo senza.
> 
> ...


LDS, la vita è tua e puoi sicuramente fare quel che cavolo ti pare, ma seriamente: quando mai è sucesso che due prima di andare a letto insieme si facciano tutte le analisi possibili e immaginabili (con giorni e/o settimane di attesa) per poter escludere MST? Una mia carissima amica, 25 anni, due uomini in tutta la sua vita, entrambe relazioni durate qualche anno, ha scoperto di avere il papilloma virus. Purtroppo il fatto di avere poche relazioni stabili non da sicurezza sulla possibilità di poter contrarre infezioni o malattie!


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sempre ottimista eh...:carneval:
> 
> Pensa un soffritto senza cipolla!!!
> 
> Direi che ne vale la pena "resistere"...no?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu lascia che gli altri ti sfoglino, se lo fanno vuol dire che non sentono fastidio


Belle che siete 
La cipolla è utile e molto buona ma tutti si lamentano nel pulirla... :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (2 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Belle che siete
> La cipolla è utile e molto buona ma tutti si lamentano nel pulirla... :carneval:


..pensa che mia madre si lamenta anche del dover andare in vacanza!!...ma poi ci va ed è proprio contenta!

E poi la lamentela, è una forma della confidenza e della familiarità, quindi è anche una cosa bella, se non è fine a se stessa. 

Se è fine a se stessa..beh..il problema non è tuo :carneval:


----------



## LDS (2 Luglio 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> LDS, la vita è tua e puoi sicuramente fare quel che cavolo ti pare, ma seriamente: quando mai è sucesso che due prima di andare a letto insieme si facciano tutte le analisi possibili e immaginabili (con giorni e/o settimane di attesa) per poter escludere MST? Una mia carissima amica, 25 anni, due uomini in tutta la sua vita, entrambe relazioni durate qualche anno, ha scoperto di avere il papilloma virus. Purtroppo il fatto di avere poche relazioni stabili non da sicurezza sulla possibilità di poter contrarre infezioni o malattie!


infatti non l'ho mai fatto.

perchè alla fine ci siamo fidati.

avere poche relazioni non da sicurezza ne sono consapevole.

mi prendo il rischio.

cambiassi partner ogni mese non lo farei.

io non lo voglio cambiare mai il partner.

se poi fa la mignotta e scopa a destra e a sinistra e viene con me a portarmi schifezze cosa posso farci? questo potrebbe succedere sempre, anche dopo decenni di matrimonio, allora bisognerebbe sempre usare il preservativo.

non la faccio.

e se resta incinta il problema è più suo che mio, perchè io una famiglia e dei figli non aspetto altro che arrivino, bisogna vedere se lei vuole la stessa cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> a me capita di peccare di presunzione in questo sai? io credo di essere capace ora. a smollarmi un pezzetto di più, a far capire un po' di più, ad abbassare un pizzico più ogni volta le difese.
> poi vado tranquilla e sono pure contenta! per un po'. poi immancabilmente chi ho davanti mi delude.
> delude le mie enoooormi aspettative - che sono enormi a causa mia, visto che per me è una roba difficilissima smollarmi e lasciare il controllo, quindi mi aspetto che dall'altra parte ciò venga riconosciuto come un dono prezioso. così non è. e mi incazzo come una biscia. e mi gelo.
> 
> ...


Già ci si aspetta sempre che ciò che ci costa venga apprezzato. Mentre magari ci sentiamo immeritatamente apprezzati per cose che non ci costano alcuna fatica.

Ma forse è perché ricadiamo nel meccanismo del merito.


----------



## banshee (4 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già ci si aspetta sempre che ciò che ci costa venga apprezzato. Mentre magari ci sentiamo immeritatamente apprezzati per cose che non ci costano alcuna fatica.
> 
> Ma forse è perché ricadiamo nel meccanismo del merito.


interessante osservazione. io non credo nel "merito" nei sentimenti, nella vita di coppia e soprattutto nell'amore. però ho delle aspettative. che non sono tanto legate al "io me lo merito", quanto al capirsi profondamente.

io so, ad esempio, che al mio compagno costa moltissimo parlare quando ha un disagio. lui è abituato a chiudersi nel silenzio e cercare di sbollire da sè. è un atteggiamento che crea una chiusura nella nostra coppia, erge un muro perché io al contrario sono solita parlare e sviscerare fino allo sfinimento (pure troppo).

quando accade, lui cerca di parlare. so che a lui costa molta fatica quindi gli dò valore. ma non perché lui se lo merita.. perché so che sta facendo uno sforzo per costruire la coppia.


----------



## banshee (4 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu lascia che gli altri ti sfoglino, se lo fanno vuol dire che non sentono fastidio


 :bacissimo:

ps adoro la tua firma!! adoro quella canzone


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :bacissimo:
> 
> ps adoro la tua firma!! adoro quella canzone


Ciao bellezza !!!! :bacissimo::bacissimo:
Si molto molto significativa per me


----------



## banshee (4 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao bellezza !!!! :bacissimo::bacissimo:
> Si molto molto significativa per me


posso immaginare...

I can't jump over buildings, I'm no hero.. but love can do miracles...

I can't outrun a bullet, I'm no hero, but I would take one for you...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> posso immaginare...
> 
> I can't jump over buildings, I'm no hero.. but love can do miracles...
> 
> I can't outrun a bullet, I'm no hero, but I would take one for you...


Sei dolce


----------



## banshee (4 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei dolce


azz e sono due, uno [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] e oggi tu.. ci comincio a fare l'abitudine


----------



## bettypage (12 Luglio 2016)

So che non ci dormivate la notte ma..non sono incinta


----------



## Biri (12 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Va be' comunque stanotte mi si è rotto il preservativo...vorrei piangere ma ci rido su


mi sai spiegare come si fa?
perchè io in 16 anni non ne ho mai rotto uno


----------



## bettypage (12 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> mi sai spiegare come si fa?
> perchè io in 16 anni non ne ho mai rotto uno


Vigore e prestanza e numeri da circo:carneval:


----------



## Biri (12 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Vigore e prestanza e numeri da circo:carneval:


che ci vai coi denti?


----------



## bettypage (12 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> che ci vai coi denti?


Ma va la:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (12 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma va la:rotfl:


Col culo?!


----------



## Biri (12 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Col culo?!


mica rischia di restare incinta di culo :rotfl:
cmq sarà che a me nn piace rischiare
io non mi metto a far cose che possano romperlo


----------



## bettypage (12 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Col culo?!


E si!avevo paura di una gravisanza anale infatti:rotfl:


----------



## Biri (12 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> E si!avevo paura di una gravisanza anale infatti:rotfl:


veramente?


----------



## bettypage (12 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> veramente?


Gli stroni come credi nascano?:rotfl:


----------



## Biri (12 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Gli stroni come credi nascano?:rotfl:



sotto i cavoli


----------

